# Rhinestone Decals - Materials & Instructions



## ashamutt

I wanted to start a thread about a hot topic that's been on the forum recently.

*Rhinestone Decals.*

I am hoping that this can be a great thread about what material everyone is using - where to purchase these materials - as well as instructions on how to make rhinestone decals.

All info in one place for easy access and hopefully lots of different materials that will be available to *everyone*. (i.e. no special systems to buy, no special accounts required to purchase the materials, etc)


I will post my results concerning different materials that I currently use and that I will be testing - as well as instructions on how to make rhinestone decals. (mine will be written instructions as I AM NOT a video maker person....but tremendous thanks to those of you who are!!) 

*I really hope that everyone will join in. *(and please post any helpful videos if you have them!!!)




For the time being I will be using XPEL Paint Protection Film for my decal material, *BUT* I will be testing this out on the truck for a while BEFORE actually selling the product. 

I purchased mine from thedecalworld.

I use the 12" wide XPEL Value version.

You can also purchase it in BULK rolls 12"-48" wide at http://www.xpel.com/products/bulk.asp
_You will need a resale certificate to purchase at the wholesale rate….otherwise you will receive retail pricing._




I have a test XPEL rhinestone decal on my SUV and so far, so good. 

It has made it through a trip to Tampa and back.(in the HOT Florida sun)
It has made it through several thunderstorms as well.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ATTENTION: I have to make a correction! (7/11/2010)*

The "football" decal on the back of my SUV is NOT made out of XPEL PPF.
It is the DAS decal material.

I asked Matt about it tonight and he made me aware of the correction. 
Sorry for the confusion and "mispost".
I asked before I originally posted to make sure, but I guess my order was confused w/ another.
(Matt was in the middle of switching out products.)

*Matt, Please correct me if I am wrong.*
I want to make sure that I post the CORRECT information. 


Needless to say, I still have to test the XPEL paint protection film for MYSELF.
Though I am confident it will work since Matt sells and uses it now. 

I have updated the other decal thread as well.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



I will be testing 3 other Paint Protection Film products just to see if there is something that works better and/or costs less.

*3M’s PPF* http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3MAutomotive/Aftermarket/Products/Product-Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECFTDQCEK3_nid=FQ2NWS05W4be3N9TT89Q2Cgl

*ClearShield PPF* http://solargard.com/Auto/Clearshield (I do not know if this is the manufacturers site)

*Rvinyl*(but theirs might be too thin) http://www.rvinyl.com/

The above 3 products will be in my mailbox next week - hopefully– and I will post the results as soon as testing is complete.
Cutter/plotter settings, heat press temp, pressure & time and any other information that might be useful. J


I will be cutting the XPEL paint protection film tomorrow using my Graphtec CE5000-60 & my KNK Groove-E.
I will create my design using FuntimeDeluxe2010 & KNK studio.


Here are the “starter” press & cutter settings that I will be using:

Cutter/plotter 
170 df
20 speed
45° blade
I will be using a “sticky carrier mat”

HEAT PRESS (hotronix draw press)
Pressure med 4
Temp 300-315° F
Time 7-10 secs


I will let you all know how it turns out. J


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Great post Mrs. B! I will be including all of my research, videos, etc.. to this post as well.


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> Great post Mrs. B! I will be including all of my research, videos, etc.. to this post as well.


 

Thanks so much Matt!
You make AWESOME videos!

...and I need all the help I can get! lol


I hope that Scott - rhinestonedesignz - posts his video on how to make "rhinestone decal cut lines" using funtimedeluxe2010/winpcsign2010.

I hope that SandyMcC posts some rhinestone decal videos using KNK studio/ACS.

(these are the 2 softwares I will be using)


I also hope that lots of different software users will post how to make these so as to help everyone.


----------



## discoqueen

Just wanted to say thank you for starting this thread! I will be reading with GREAT interest!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I Agee! I think that every software should be on here for people to see. I just use smart cut pro 2 because that is what we purchased. I know there are many other products out there and have heard that the KNK studio is nice too. I have never used it though, so I am just going off other posted and people I have spoken with. It would be great to be able to have all the programs to try, but there is no real chance of that. That is what is great about this forum! You can do some research and get good feedback from all of the great members on this site.


----------



## ashamutt

ok...Matt has some new "rhinestone decal" HOW TO videos on his youtube channel. 
YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt


YEA!! Thanks Matt!!!



Please do not thank me for this post - I did nothing.
Thank Matt.


----------



## ashamutt

Here is a great video by Cybersultan that shows how to create "rhinestone decal designs" using Funtimedeluxe 2010/winpcsign 2010 software.
http://www.youtube.com/user/RhinestoneDesignz

Please send your thanks to Cybersultan! 

Thanks so much Scott! J


----------



## CyberSultan

You bet! I hope it helps all the Funtime and WinPCSIGN users to have the steps needed to create their rhinestone decal designs.

If anyone has any questions after watching the video, please let me know!  I'm more than happy to help.

Scott


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> I hope that SandyMcC posts some rhinestone decal videos using KNK studio/ACS.]


I created one showing how to get the contour made around a rhinestone pattern (for cutting the decal material):

Contour Object Function

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Just a heads up. Do not use rhinestuds on the car window decals. The sun will fade them and they will look bad over time. Use only rhinestones and they will look good as new. I have had a stone decal on the car for awhile now and still perfect.


----------



## DTFuqua

Hi Mrs B. I haven't paid a lot of attention to much for awhile but this thread of your has given me a new direction. I finaly got off the fence and bought a copy of the funtime software mostly because of this thread. Thank you for starting it. I had seen the "rhinestone decal - DAS" thread before but didn't register the "decal" part and just passed it over thinking it was just about doing rhinestones with the DAS system. I would have likely never looked through it or thought about doing decals with rhinestones if not for you. I had thought about doing hand setting rhinestones on cars and "tags" with a sonic want, one at a time but both the price of the wand and the labor of hand setting one at a time kinda made me give up on that, but now I'm thing again.


----------



## ashamutt

Glad your happy Terry! 

I hope that you like the Funtime2010 software.
I am just a beginner w/ it myself and plan on asking A LOT of questions over in the "funtime2010" thread. 



About the Rhinestone Decals.... make sure to do your own independent testing with whatever material you decide to use.
You know my motto... "test, test, test and then test again"!


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> Just a heads up. Do not use rhinestuds on the car window decals. The sun will fade them and they will look bad over time. Use only rhinestones and they will look good as new. I have had a stone decal on the car for awhile now and still perfect.


 
Matt 
Where are you located,,? Are you in florida?

I have had a Rhinestone stud decal on my car for 4 months now,, and no change,, but I am also located in a different climate if you are in Florida or somewhere , there is a ton of heat every day.

I am in Minnesota, we get 90 degree days for weeks, but cool nights, 

Here is a pic of mine after about 3.5 months
This might be a climate thing.

Also what grade of Rhinestuds did you use?
I will keep you posted to how my Rhinetud one weathers thru the winters, 
I only had rhinestone Decals on Last winter in 40 below,, yuk
Sandy jo


----------



## ashamutt

I think it is a "Florida SUN thing" beating down on the stud decal.



*SJ- what rhinestuds to you use? korean? chinese??*


----------



## sjidohair

I was thinking that might be the issue too,, 
and that would be a good thing to include in all our instructions to clients,, 
the non durablity of the rhinestone stud decals in Such climates.
I will keep testing and let everyone know, how long it wears well.

They sparkle like crazy,, but i can also understand that the metal would also heat up in warmer climates


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> I think it is a "Florida SUN thing" beating down on the stud decal.
> 
> SJ- what rhinestuds to you use? korean?


 
I use alot of Korean Studs at present


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> I was thinking that might be the issue too,,
> and that would be a good thing to include in all our instructions to clients,,
> the non durablity of the rhinestone stud decals in Such climates.
> I will keep testing and let everyone know, how long it wears well.
> 
> They sparkle like crazy,, but i can also understand that the metal would also heat up in warmer climates


 

What STUDS do you use???
korean or chinese?
(got it. I asked this again as you were typing)

and....
I have some other questions for you...I guess you did not see them in the other thread.


1. What "rhinestone decal" material do you use?

2. Have you been testing this for a while...on your car?

3. If so, how are the tests turning out?

4. Can you pull them off after they have been in one place for a while - like a few days?
....and if so, after pulling them off can you then reposition them???

5. Do any stones fall/pop off when pulling them off of the window after they have been stuck there a while??


----------



## sjidohair

Hey, You just asked me all this over at the other thread,,,,, here is the link

Rhinestone Decals - Materials & Instructions - Page 2 - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sjidohair

I think we were typing at the same time


----------



## ashamutt

yes...I think that we were.
Happens a lot...oops.
Thanks for your answers.

To be clear on questions #5 have you had any stones *pop off* - in *hot* weather - when pulling off the decal?


----------



## sjidohair

In my Minnesota weather, I have not had any stones pop off when i pull them off.. but they stretch beyond recognition,, so would i put them back up,, if pulled off in hot, weather,, NO..

I have pulled them off succesfully in cooler weather,, 

I really think that our climates are going to make a big difference here,, as what works for me,, and my weather, will not work say for Vegas weather.

We have to remember we are working with urethane and heat plays a big role in all of this.

That is also why if you cut the material, and forget to weed out a piece, when you press it,, it seals back to the surrounding pieces.

I would like others to answer those questions as well, 
so we can see what works well in what Climates...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Sandy. I think it was the Florida sun. I just use economy stones on most of the designs now and they bling for days! I don't make any with studs anymore.


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, Sandy. I think it was the Florida sun. I just use economy stones on most of the designs now and they bling for days! I don't make any with studs anymore.


 
I was going to take this one off my suburban,, but I will leave it on, and let the sun do its thing,, to see how it keeps acting here, 

and if others post up their results, that would be great,,


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> ......We have to remember we are working with urethane and heat plays a big role in all of this.
> That is also why if you cut the material,...


 

thanks.

I do hope others will answer too.

*Do you have any specific heat press tips?*
*1. temp*
*2. pressure*
*3. time*

*cutter tips?*
*1. force*
*2. speed*
*3. blade*


I know all materials are different and all presses & cutters are different but this would help people to have a "starting point" AND also help people that use your specific press & cutter.


----------



## dan-ann

I am a little confused you list a heat press temp, pressure and time- what are you using this for in making car decals.


----------



## ashamutt

dan-ann said:


> I am a little confused you list a heat press temp, pressure and time- what are you using this for in making car decals.


 
Heat pressing the stones to the decal material.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

dan-ann said:


> I am a little confused you list a heat press temp, pressure and time- what are you using this for in making car decals.


Hi Sally, Watch both parts of my video here and you will see the whole process in action. No worries. Alot of people are still confused on the car decals. That is why I created the videos to help out. Let us know if you have any questions. 

Part 1:
YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt

Part 2:
YouTube - (Part 2) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I do hope others will answer too.

*Do you have any specific heat press tips?*
*1. temp* 330 mighty press
*2. pressure* meduim
*3. time* 10 sec

*cutter tips?*
*1. force* gx24 160
*2. speed* 20


----------



## ashamutt

Thanks Matt. 

I hope Sandyj answers too. 
I am not sure what press and cutter she will be using.


----------



## sjidohair

*Do you have any specific heat press tips?*
*1. temp* 330-335 15x15 mighty press 
*2. pressure* meduim to light
*3. time* 14 sec
If you ever see bubbley around your stones on the decal, the heat was to high. 

*cutter tips?*
*1. force* 110 us cutter for the decal material
*2. speed* 60


----------



## discoqueen

I have a question....and if I need to start a new thread, please let me know and I will.....

Would anyone be willing to sell me a smallish amount of the Hartco sandblast material so that I can try this out before buying a huge roll? Or if there is a place you can direct me to for purchasing something other than a whole roll, that would be great too. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sjidohair

Disco we cant talk buisness on the threads or Private messages,, but if you post this in the referrel and recommendations area,, i am sure you will get many responses..


----------



## discoqueen

sjidohair said:


> Disco we cant talk buisness on the threads or Private messages,, but if you post this in the referrel and recommendations area,, i am sure you will get many responses..


Oops! Sorry! I will post in the referral/recommendations area. 
Thanks!


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks will watch them


----------



## ashamutt

A correction has been made to my original post.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html#post721084


----------



## mfatty500

sjidohair said:


> Matt
> Where are you located,,? Are you in florida?
> 
> I have had a Rhinestone stud decal on my car for 4 months now,, and no change,, but I am also located in a different climate if you are in Florida or somewhere , there is a ton of heat every day.
> 
> I am in Minnesota, we get 90 degree days for weeks, but cool nights,
> 
> Here is a pic of mine after about 3.5 months
> This might be a climate thing.
> 
> Also what grade of Rhinestuds did you use?
> I will keep you posted to how my Rhinetud one weathers thru the winters,
> I only had rhinestone Decals on Last winter in 40 below,, yuk
> Sandy jo


Sandy Jo , did you apply outside inthe cold weather? If so how, I'm in the Chicago area.
Thanks Mike


----------



## SandyMcC

discoqueen said:


> I have a question....and if I need to start a new thread, please let me know and I will.....
> 
> Would anyone be willing to sell me a smallish amount of the Hartco sandblast material so that I can try this out before buying a huge roll? Or if there is a place you can direct me to for purchasing something other than a whole roll, that would be great too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can purchase 3' cuts at www.knkusa.com 

Is that small enough?


----------



## discoqueen

SandyMcC said:


> You can purchase 3' cuts at www.knkusa.com
> 
> Is that small enough?


Yep,that would work! Thank you!!


----------



## shth

Great info! I was wondering about a lot of this. thanks!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Sandy, Do you use the Hartco Material? How do you like it? Can anyone else chime in on the template material they use and compared to the black DAS material? The DAS material is what we are currently using. 

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

mfatty500 said:


> Sandy Jo , did you apply outside inthe cold weather? If so how, I'm in the Chicago area.
> Thanks Mike


 
Mike When i applied in the Cold, I applied in a heated garage,, let it sit overnight inside and had no problem, with it adhearing.

and you have to understand we have that kind of cold and or snow untill may, sometimes,, lol


----------



## vgary

I have some samples of the Hartco sandblast material coming this week. I'll post my thoughts after I test them out.


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Sandy, Do you use the Hartco Material? How do you like it? Can anyone else chime in on the template material they use and compared to the black DAS material? The DAS material is what we are currently using.
> 
> Thanks


I've never tested the DAS material because they won't sell it to a non-customer. So, I can only explain the differences between the green and the black sold by Accugraphic.

I use both the green Hartco and the black material that Accugraphic sells. The advantage to the Hartco is that it's not as sticky as the black and seems to cut a little bit easier. BUT I find that the black is a lot stronger and allows you to have your circles closer together without tearing when you peel it up off the mat/carrier sheet. Note that when I cut BOTH materials, I first peel off the backing sheet and brayer the material down to a sticky mat. I find nothing weeds more easily than using that method... although the Hartco seems to hold onto the circles more than the black. When I cut the black, I find that only maybe 1% of my circles stay stuck to the material and the second pressing of the template to the mat will release the rest. I might have to manually pull off 1 or 2. But if you get the adhesive from the black onto your hands, it's just like Chevy Chase in Christmas Vacation! You can't get the stuff off without using a solvent of some kind... Undu is my solvent of choice.

With the green Hartco, I find that more like 25% of the circles stay stuck to the material... sometimes more. But I use the same method... I just keep pressing it down to empty areas on my carrier sheet/mat or another fresh sticky mat, until they're all released.

I also think the stones slide easier on the black, so that's another advantage. And I always do the same thing I saw you recommend... dust my templates with a powder of some kind to disarm any adhesive that's exposed inside the holes or around the outside. I actually use facial powder! I have a jar of loose powder I bought on sale years ago. A little bit goes a LONG ways. 

So, it's a toss up. I tend to recommend the green because most customers ignore my recommendations on how to cut this stuff by brayering it down to a carrier sheet!  So, I don't want them yelling at me when they end up with 500 little black circles stuck to their hands and clothing and can't get them off!


----------



## vgary

"when you peel it up off the mat/carrier sheet. Note that when I cut BOTH materials, I first peel off the backing sheet and brayer the material down to a sticky mat."

What type of mat/carrier sheet are you referring to? And how do you then get the little "dots" off of the carrier sheet?

I had to laugh, because my acrylic nail guy thinks I am crazy when I come back to him with all that sticky residue on my nails. I finally figured out what was causing it (nobody every accuses me of being quick, lol) and the powder helps tremendously.

From the sound of things, I will probably stick with the black stuff as I think you are right, the surface is conducive to moving the stones around easily.


----------



## SandyMcC

Our machines always ship with a large plastic carrier sheet/mat since so many of our customers are paper crafters and you can't just insert cardstock or paper into a cutter and start cutting. You need to have the paper or cardstock adhered to a sticky mat so that the cut items don't fall down into the cutter or go flying out onto the floor.  

I have a video that shows the process I use where the material is pressed down to the mat first. After all of the circles are stuck to the mat, I use a Pampered Chef brown scraper to gather them all up into one little blob and then toss them into the trash. It works really great this way. Here's the video:

Cutting Black Rhinestone Rubber


----------



## BlingItOn

I do as you have suggested Sandy and spray the mat with the Krylon spray adhesive first before putting down my template material but my mat now has quite a bit of sticky adhesive build up on it as do some of the pinch rollers. Is there anything that you have found to safely clean the adhesive off the mat or the rollers?


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> I do as you have suggested Sandy and spray the mat with the Krylon spray adhesive first before putting down my template material but my mat now has quite a bit of sticky adhesive build up on it as do some of the pinch rollers. Is there anything that you have found to safely clean the adhesive off the mat or the rollers?


You can clean your rollers with either Undu or isopropyl alcohol. To keep your rollers from picking up the Krylon, place strips of scrap paper on the mat in the locations where they will be traveling. Or you can apply a small amount of silicon grease to the wheels and that will keep them from picking up the adhesive in the first place.

As for the mat... I don't worry about it having an adhesive build up.


----------



## allhamps

I agree with Sandy on the template material. I too have used the Hartco, the black DAS, and the black material sold by ACS. My initial response to the black ACS material was that I hated it. It is VERY sticky and is harder to cut. However, it is sturdier and allows closer placement of the stones, as well as the smooth surface allow the stones to slide easier. I can get it to cut successfully by making two cutting passes on my designs. 

The DAS black material in my opinion is by far the BEST material for ease of weeding. It also seems to be a little sturdier than the Hartco, so again stones can go closer without as much fear of tearing when trying to weed. I use this when making templates for sale because it just looks better.

The Hartco is my material of choice for my everyday work. It's economical, $35 dollars a roll @ JSI Sign, and I can get it in 20" width @ Sign Warehouse for my larger designs. I have gotten my cutter set just perfectly where I get about 95% weeding on the first pull by removing from the backing and placing on a plastic sheet or a piece of the mylar backing from the DAS material. What I have found out recently, is that the adhesive on this will ooze in the heat (my storage space is not air conditioned and it has been HOT lately). So Sandy's powder trick has become quite useful. When I pull a template out of storage, I first dust it with powder, just some dollar stor talc, wipe off the excess and get to work. NO STUCK STONES


----------



## lovesher2boys

Thank you so much to everyone for sharing your findings with the rest of us. I've ordered some decal film from Matt at Rhinestone World and am SO excited to get started making decals!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ms Bacon and Cybersultan have been kind enough to send me a few samples of each for testing. I will post once I test all of the template material and let you know which one we prefer or works best for us. Keep up the great posts. Glad everyone is learning and between everyone here sharing their information we will find the perfect method, best supplies, and least expensive quality materials.


----------



## DTFuqua

TheDecalWorld said:


> Ms Bacon and Cybersultan have been kind enough to send me a few samples of each for testing. I will post once I test all of the template material and let you know which one we prefer or works best for us. Keep up the great posts. Glad everyone is learning and between everyone here sharing their information we will find the perfect method, best supplies, and least expensive quality materials.


 What about the hartco 930 EQUALIZER material? does anyone have/use it and any opinions. or a piece they can send to Matt to try with the other types?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I am willing to test out anything that people want tested. I am trying anything and everything for the materials in the process. SandyMcc is sending me a template material to try as well. Thanks Sandy! I will post once everything is test and my findings on the materials.


----------



## allhamps

I have a question about the XPEL value film: Since it is designed as a "paint protection" film, does this mean the decals made with this film can be placed anywhere on a vehicle, including a painted surface?  I believe the DAS material is strictly recommended for windows.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Slick, They can be placed anywhere on the cars. The film is produced to be placed on the actual cars for protection. Use similar stuff in nascar, and on high end cars against chips.


----------



## mfatty500

allhamps said:


> I have a question about the XPEL value film: Since it is designed as a "paint protection" film, does this mean the decals made with this film can be placed anywhere on a vehicle, including a painted surface?  I believe the DAS material is strictly recommended for windows.


I have tested using the 3-M product so far so good! (only have done a few decals )


----------



## DTFuqua

mfatty500 said:


> I have tested using the 3-M product so far so good! (only have done a few decals )


Now its not fair to put up a tease post like this. So I'll be the one to do the asking. And what are the results so far and what has the time line been?


----------



## lizziemaxine

Just received my decal material from Matt and I'm hoping to play with it tonight.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Great Jane. Let me know if you have any questions and I can help you out. Enjoy! It is addicting!


----------



## RockRebel

Mike - Do you heat press the rhinestones onto the 3M material? Same as they do with the DAS decal material? Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mfatty500

Sorry I did not get back to you sooner, but yes i used 320 degree med. pressure for about 8-10 seconds seem to work ok, i'll keep everybody posted on progress. Thanks to all for getting this started!


----------



## DTFuqua

There appear to be two versions of 3M's paint protection fild, Scotchguard and Venture. Do you know about both of them and which is the one you're using?


----------



## mfatty500

Oh , no I do not but will check in to it. Thanks for asking.


----------



## allhamps

Mike, can you post a source for the 3M product. I'm sure it's at a lot of places, but I hate searching, and since you've already used it, you know where to get it


----------



## DTFuqua

allhamps said:


> Mike, can you post a source for the 3M product. I'm sure it's at a lot of places, but I hate searching, and since you've already used it, you know where to get it


It depends on how you want to get it. for bulk, there are only a few distrubitors. most places want you to buy a "kit" for your pparticular car model. Google is your friend!


----------



## mmapparel

I am a newbie with a cutter and material and I am in need of help with my rhinestone fast weed stencil material. I have a craft robo pro and I can not get my settings right. Anyone out there that can help me get this going?


----------



## allhamps

Darn, Terry. I guess Google it is then


----------



## sjidohair

Try gettin ahold of 3m directly.
www.solutions.3m.com

this is what i have found, some of these listed on google, only offer this to distributers,, that apply them as bras to cars,,,,

But If i wanted to try it i would get ahold of someone at 3m directly,,, to ask how to go about getting some to test,,,
HOpe this helps slick

I am heading to vegas, for Rhinestone research and fun , I will be watching this thread tho as well,,


----------



## mfatty500

The name of this 3-M product is called "VENTURE SHIELD",i'm told that it can only be purchased from a3-M dealer which is where i got it from.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Great video. The decal material is great isn't it! Glad it is working for you. Thank you for saving me some time on that video. I just walked 8 new customers through that exact same process on the phone this week that do not have vinyl cutters. It really looks just as good as when the decal material is cut with a cutter. The material is so clear when it goes on the window or car that you can not even tell at all. I am testing this same process with a household iron now and will update on the results soon. 

Image that! Create a rhinestone car decal with a few stones, pair of sissors, and a iron.


----------



## sjidohair

RhinestoneFetish said:


> I did a video with my decal material but this one is a little different. I have rhinestone car decal instructions for people who do not have a vinyl cutter. I have done several like this and they come out great. Not as clean as a cutter but pretty good still. This is my first video ever so it may not be the best.
> 
> YouTube - How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal


Great video,, to show everyone how to do this with out a vinyl cutter,,


----------



## Serenity10

Thanks so much for all the information. I am just starting out and I spoke with Matt via email today. I was going to dive in a purchase a cutter but I think I will try this first and get to the cutter gradually.


----------



## lovesher2boys

I got my material from Matt yesterday and made my first decal. I put it on the car in the garage last night, so I'll try to get a decent picture to share today. I can't believe I'm excited to get in the car and drive around-I'm such a taxi for my kids I'm usually excited to stay home! LOL 

I have a question though-I'm terrible at figuring out how much things cost! I got 5ft x12" roll of the decal material for about $44. Is there a formula to figure out how much this material costs to do a 5"x5" decal? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## allhamps

Julie, the raw cost of the decal material based on your info is $0.061 per square inch. Your 5x5 decal cost $1.53 for the DECAL MATERIAL ONLY. You still have to figure in a cost for your stones and your labor, as well as your profit margin.

For example, I do all of my rhinestone designs pricing by stone count. I have already figured out a base price per stone, that includes the cost of the stones plus shipping, a cost for waste/dropping stones, a labor cost, and my mark-up percentage. So let's just say all this craziness comes out to be $0.05/stone and I have a 500 stone design. The design would be $25.00 + the cost of the decal material.

I'm sure others may have a much simpler method, but this one keeps it clear for me. I buy all my stones/studs in bulk, so I don't worry about different amounts for sizes, colors, or stones or studs, it's one flat price.


----------



## lovesher2boys

I've got the per stone cost down, I just never know how to figure the square inch cost of the the materials (hot fix tape, decal material, vinyl, etc). How did you come up with those numbers? 

Btw-are you Carol? I'm your pain in the butt rhinestone customer that always needs things overnighted! LOL


----------



## sjidohair

lovesher2boys said:


> I've got the per stone cost down, I just never know how to figure the square inch cost of the the materials (hot fix tape, decal material, vinyl, etc). How did you come up with those numbers?
> 
> Btw-are you Carol? I'm your pain in the butt rhinestone customer that always needs things overnighted! LOL


 
haaaa now that is funny,, 
happy rhinestoneing,


----------



## RockRebel

Thank you for posting the video RhinestoneFetish! Are you using the Xpel Value paint protection film?


----------



## DTFuqua

RhinestoneFetish said:


> I used acyclic polymerized urethane film


 OK, now all the science majors know what your talking about so hows about a brand name or "sold as" product description for the rest of us


----------



## allhamps

Hey, yeah Julie it's me. As a matter of fact, I just sent you something. Anyway, here is what I did:

the decal material you bought was 5 feet by 12 inches. First convert the feet to inches (5x12=60). So now you have 60x12. To get the square inches you multiply that so 60x12=720 square inches. The cost of your material was $44 so you divide that by 720 for the cost per square inch. Lord knows, now that I've posted this, someone will tell me my math is way off, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## DTFuqua

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Actually that is a product description based on the spec sheet. What exactly does that mean? Good question. I think any material matching this description would suffice. I think as long as it is not too thin or flimsy.


OK, maybe a better way to ask is "What would this product normaly be used for? Is it a paint protector used in the automotive industry? Would it be sold as a protective clear laminate used for printed products as in a printed banner?" If I didn't get the question right this time, please feel free to use your deducutive reasoning to figure out what I'm trying to ask.


----------



## ashamutt

DTFuqua said:


> OK, maybe a better way to ask is "What would this product normaly be used for? Is it a paint protector used in the automotive industry? Would it be sold as a protective clear laminate used for printed products as in a printed banner?" If I didn't get the question right this time, please feel free to use your deducutive reasoning to figure out what I'm trying to ask.


 

LOL! I am no scientist either Terry! LOL





RhinestoneFetish said:


> Actually that is a product description based on the spec sheet. What exactly does that mean? Good question. I think any material matching this description would suffice. I think as long as it is not too thin or flimsy.


RF - what is the _name _of your product? 
_Where_ did you get it? 
Here in America or overseas in bulk?
Is it Paint Protection film/Window film?
(Like the XPEL PPF)


"_acyclic polymerized urethane film_" yields no good results when inserted into Google.


A name and/or LINK would be very helpful to us all - since this is a thread about _what are the materials & where to purchase them_.


----------



## lovesher2boys

Thank you, Carol!! Both for the breakdown of your math formula and for letting me know you sent the latest order!


----------



## ashamutt

...am I going crazy or did "RhinestoneFetish's" posts disappear?? 
What happened?
Did anyone find out what she is using for her "decal material"?


----------



## vgary

ashamutt said:


> ...am I going crazy or did "RhinestoneFetish's" posts disappear??
> What happened?
> Did anyone find out what she is using for her "decal material"?


I must be crazy too because they are definately gone.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

ashamutt said:


> ...am I going crazy or did "RhinestoneFetish's" posts disappear??
> What happened?
> Did anyone find out what she is using for her "decal material"?


Hey Mrs B, She was using the expel she purchased from me last week. Where did the post go? That is weird?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I can't find the post anywhere? I plan on making a video this coming week as well. We have had alot of customers ask if they can create them without a cutter and we have just been walking them through it on the phone. To busy to get it done right now though. Just got an order in for 50 stone decals and 65 stone shirts!!! Yah baby!


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> .Just got an order in for 50 stone decals and 65 stone shirts!!! Yah baby!


Go gettem Matt!


----------



## sjidohair

As far as I can tell with the expel material, It looks as everyone can sell it,, to anyone.


As far as i can tell with the 3m material, you have to go thru thier training for putting bras on cars and such to distribute,.

Please correct me if I am wrong,,


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Mrs B, She was using the expel she purchased from me last week. Where did the post go? That is weird?


 
If you look at her website she is selling the Decal Material, as well,,


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> As far as i can tell with the 3m material, you have to go thru thier training for putting bras on cars and such to distribute,.


 
I have not heard this at all.
EXACTLY where did you get this information??
And IF from a REP - what is his/her name?

My REP will be back from vacation on WED and I will speak with him about this.


----------



## sjidohair

Hey I could be wrong, My conversations have been with 3m directly, The autobody dept.on scotchguard paint protection film.
If I am wrong this would be great news to everyone that plans on using it and reselling it as well.

Ashamutt,, who exaclty is your person you get the 3m paint protection film from.

Please post a contact for us all to explore this material more.

It might help if I talk to them too to set me straight.


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> I can't find the post anywhere? I plan on making a video this coming week as well. We have had alot of customers ask if they can create them without a cutter and we have just been walking them through it on the phone. To busy to get it done right now though......


Ok, here is the video that mysteriously disappeared.
YouTube - How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal
"How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal"
*WITHOUT A CUTTER*

...unless it gets deleted.

Matt, you'd better hurry up and make a video!!! lol


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Hey I could be wrong, My conversations have been with 3m directly, The autobody dept.on scotchguard paint protection film.
> If I am wrong this would be great news to everyone that plans on using it and reselling it as well.
> 
> Ashamutt,, who exaclty is your person you get the 3m paint protection film from.
> 
> Please post a contact for us all to explore this material more.
> 
> It might help if I talk to them too to set me straight.


 
Before posting his contact info publicly - here on a 113,000+ member forum - I will need to contact him first to make sure it is ok. 
Notice I said 113,000+ _MEMBER._ Soooo many more than that _READ _this forum as "guests"! Can you imagine the phone calls this REP might get just in one day!? lol


What I did to get in touch w/ my REP was to contact 3M directly, register my business and then they put me in contact w/ a REP in my area.


I have 3 REP's - all represent different areas of 3M (pain), but since 3M is so HUGE and manufactures so many 1000’s of products I guess 100's of departments are a necessity.


YOU can rest assured - as always - that I will post his _personal contact info_ as soon as I get the permission to do so. 

I agree that posting links is VERY helpful, that's why I usually do it so as to make my posts as helpful as possible. (the whole reason for me starting this thread.) 

*Concerning the 3M PPF:*
What I would tell businesses to do - for now and until I get permission to post my _REP's info_ - is to contact 3M directly(like you did, like I did) and go from there.



All can be assured - with me - that as soon as I find out _if_ this 3m PPF works(and how well) that I will post all of the links on how to obtain it and at the BEST price possible.

I am for the MASSES not monopolies!


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Mrs B, She was using the expel she purchased from me last week. Where did the post go? That is weird?


Matt, if you are referring to me, why would you say I purchased products from you when I did not? I am not using expel purchased from you because I have not purchased anything from you. You must have me confused with someone else. The material I use was purchased direct from the manufacturers of the material.


----------



## mfatty500

Hey, guys &girls check with your graphic wrap/body shops that put the material (3-M) on maybe they will sell you some scraps that's what i did .


----------



## ashamutt

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Matt, if you are referring to me, why would you say I purchased products from you when I did not? I am not using expel purchased from you because I have not purchased anything from you. You must have me confused with someone else. The material I use was purchased direct from the manufacturers of the material.


 
maybe he just got confused because he is so busy....happened w/ me. 

RF - what is the _name _of your product? 
_Where_ did you get it? 
Here in America or overseas in bulk?
Is it Paint Protection film/Window film?
(Like the XPEL PPF)


"_acyclic polymerized urethane film_" yields no good results when inserted into Google.


A name and/or LINK would be very helpful to us all - since this is a thread about _*what* are the materials & *where* to purchase them_.

You've already given a great instructional video. thanks so much for that!


----------



## sjidohair

mfatty500 said:


> Hey, guys &girls check with your graphic wrap/body shops that put the material (3-M) on maybe they will sell you some scraps that's what i did .


 
thank you very much mike, great info,,,,


----------



## DTFuqua

mfatty500 said:


> Hey, guys &girls check with your graphic wrap/body shops that put the material (3-M) on maybe they will sell you some scraps that's what i did .


 Hi Mike. Did the wrap shop tell you what it was sold as? I have access to a lot of wrap materials through Fellers who will sell to anybody. SDignwarehouse will also sell to anybody and has a selection of wrap materials.


----------



## mfatty500

It was sold as 3-M paint protection film there are two versions i have been play with Venture shield & scotchgard SGH-6, the Venture shield seems to be working best for me right at the moment, 320 degrees 12 seconds med -firm pressure. It is pretty stick I have just been sticking on aluminum sign blanks so far, no activator.


----------



## mfatty500

Sorry forgot to tell you I found my supplier under the Xpel dealer locator, but he gave me the 3-m products.


----------



## Leg cramps

Mabey I missed it ...does anyone know how much the 3m ppf is going for?


----------



## MDsUnique

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sally, Watch both parts of my video here and you will see the whole process in action. No worries. Alot of people are still confused on the car decals. That is why I created the videos to help out. Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Part 1:
> YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt
> 
> Part 2:
> YouTube - (Part 2) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt


Matt:
I can't thank you enough for these videos - it's really amazing the amount of info freely shared here to help out others in the same business! I'm hoping to learn this so I can help supplement my parents' retirement income. I plan to make some purchases from your site so thanks again! Also, thanks to all who have contributed in this thread!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

You are welcome Debbie. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Matt, if you are referring to me, why would you say I purchased products from you when I did not? I am not using expel purchased from you because I have not purchased anything from you. You must have me confused with someone else. The material I use was purchased direct from the manufacturers of the material.


Hum, My mistake. I had some purchased last week from Bling4Fetish. I figured that was you with the fetish name. Guess there are alot of fetishes out there.


----------



## dan-ann

Thanks again Matt for the videos. I was at dog shows this weekend and I think rhinestone decals will sell like wild fire. as soon as my grandchildren go home I will be ready to go with them


----------



## allhamps

Hey, Matt, cutting the decal material with scissors is very easy and efficient. I finally dove in this weekend and started testing out my pressure, temp, etc. with the DAS material that I have. I was using several small designs that I already had made, so I figured I'd use the scissor method to cut the decals instead of turning on the computer and creating an outline for an old design. That part worked well. Everything was going great, and then DISASTER struck. All of the designs I tested were my own, and I use acrylic transfer paper. I had no problem removing the transfer paper from the decal. HOWEVER, when I went to make the final one I was going to put on my truck, it was on a different type of paper, silicon, I believe, from a company I had used to make me a sample of that particular design. I COULDN'T GET THE TRANSFER PAPER OFF OF THE DECAL. It stuck so bad, that the decal was badly stretched and wrinkled around the edges. Well I didn't want to waste it, and I wanted to finish my test, to include application, so I straightened it out as much as I could and I stuck that baby on my window to finish the test. Applying was easy. I had some of the little 2ml spray bottles that Matt told me about, and they hold just enough application fluid. They're a little hard to handle, but they do ok. Anyway, I left it on the window during my son's basketball game, and I parked in full sunlight to see how it held up, even in it's not so perfect condition. It did well. I'm going to pull it off and replace it with a good one, but has anyone else had this issue with the transfer tape sticking to the decal? 

By the way, NO I'M NOT SELLING THIS ONE. I'll post a pic of the replacement, though.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I use Acrylic transfer tape. Havent ever had that problem though. However, the tape does stick pretty good to the decal. That is why I don't apply them like a vinyl decal or it would be a pain in the ---. The cutter is nice because you can get close to the stones and get the inside of your design cut out as well. That would look best if you fill in around the seminole head as well. You wont see all the material then.


----------



## allhamps

Good point about cutting the interior. I know I'll be using the cutter on the ones I sell.. I also agree, that more "fill" also seems to be the way to go. I think I'm going to stick with my acrylic transfer tape. I didn't have a problem separating that even when I over heated the decal


----------



## TheDecalWorld

allhamps said:


> Good point about cutting the interior. I know I'll be using the cutter on the ones I sell.. I also agree, that more "fill" also seems to be the way to go. I think I'm going to stick with my acrylic transfer tape. I didn't have a problem separating that even when I over heated the decal


Of course the more fill the more stones. But, also the more you can charge. The total fills look the best by far and work just like a sticker. Very each to put on for anyone. I add a few more designs to my site if you want to get an idea of what they look like. They almost all total fills. I tried a few with outlines, but they are difficult.


----------



## ashamutt

To Rhinestonefetish:

Never mind about answering my question to you a few posts back about "_what decal material are you using?_".

After close inspection of your video I can clearly see that it is the XPEL paint protection film.
...at least that is what the backer has printed on it.

I thought you had been using the "mystery das decal material" all of this time since you have been making these for a few months. (or am I mistaken?)


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> To Rhinestonefetish:
> 
> I thought you had been using the "mystery das decal material" all of this time since you have been making these for a few months. (or am I mistaken?)


I assume that's what you remember reading in one of the disappearing posts? I wish I could remember the details more clearly myself.


----------



## DTFuqua

SandyMcC said:


> I assume that's what you remember reading in one of the disappearing posts? I wish I could remember the details more clearly myself.


I believe that Mat has a customer with "fetish" as part of their name and she said it wasn't her and Mat found the correct customer name and agreed with her I think.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

That is correct. That was my mistake. I just saw that she was using the Xpel decal material in the video that we sell and just figured it was the same fetish. To many fetishes out there now a days! I have another customer with Fetish in the name and just figured it was her. My apologies on the false post.


----------



## tla1217

Hey Slick, When you removed the decal, did it come right off? I know customers are going to ask how to get them off.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Terry. Everyone that I have removed has come right off. Now you will notice that some of the stones may pop off as you stretch it to pull it off. I have had this happen and Mrs. B. But, of course if you are pulling it off you don't want it on there anymore anyways. If is to stuck you can always do like vinyl and heat it up with a dryer to make it easier.


----------



## ashamutt

Here is some good info from allhamps that I found in another thread ... Thanks allhamps! 

_".......... Also, the rhinestones are not actually "sticking to" the surface of the decal material, it is more of a combination of the glue on the rhinestone being activated with a small amount of the decal material being "melted around" the rhinestones_."
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123208.html#post725032


Matt, Is this what you have observed as well?


----------



## SandyMcC

That's why I think it's critical to get some testing in a variety of climates. Matt and Mrs. Bacon... you take the humid heat and I'll take the dry heat... although one would think that DAS (being located just a few miles from me here in Tempe)... would have handled the dry climate testing already? But I'm happy to test the alternatives to see how they hold up.  I guess we'll have to wait a few months to find out how they work in the dry and wet winter climates up north.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Sounds great Sandy. We got the HOT Florida Sun! I think you gave us the hardest task. LOL.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Mrs. B. Slick is exactly right on with this. It is almost more of the decal material forming around the rhinestones to hold into place. I'm sure the rhinestone glue does do some good for extra support though. That is why you need to make sure you see that little circle around the stones to know they are SET in good.


----------



## SandyMcC

Oh, now let's not get into a competition about who has it worse! lol Although, yes... I guess I would take our blazing, cloudless, 116 degree, 7% humidity days over ANYTHING you have to offer in July!


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Mrs. B. Slick is exactly right on with this. It is almost more of the decal material forming around the rhinestones to hold into place. I'm sure the rhinestone glue does do some good for extra support though. That is why you need to make sure you see that little circle around the stones to know they are SET in good.


Well, I will probably use my home iron versus my heat press to set mine since I'm ALSO providing information and support for the hobbyists out there.  (I never forget that the hobbyists are here reading these posts, too.) So, I'll probably test a number of different settings and then examine them with my microscope to see which ones seem to be set the best. Anything in particular I should be looking for since this is all new to me?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL, That's funny Sandy. I just bought a Iron at BB&B today. Pretty sad I don't even own an iron huh? I am going to test with the iron later this week once I can breath again. You will see the little circles form around the stones after pressing. I am not sure yet on the iron. Let me know what you find out and I will do the same. I got an idea! Lets sit a couple decals outside in the summer temps of FLA and AZ and see who can make the first rhinestone decal with no electricity! LOL Rhinestone decals GONE GREEN!


----------



## vgary

Ok, I've got another weather zone test going on here in Kentucky. It's in the 90's and it's so humid we think we aren't sure if we're swimming or breathing, LOL!


----------



## SandyMcC

TheDecalWorld said:


> I got an idea! Lets sit a couple decals outside in the summer temps of FLA and AZ and see who can make the first rhinestone decal with no electricity! LOL Rhinestone decals GONE GREEN!


I love it! The ol' "fry an egg on the pavement method", right?


----------



## SandyMcC

vgary said:


> Ok, I've got another weather zone test going on here in Kentucky. It's in the 90's and it's so humid we think we aren't sure if we're swimming or breathing, LOL!


Ugh! I remember that from living in Houston! In fact, that's why I was so happy to move to a 20 degree hotter climate just to get away from that humidity... and the mosquitoes, too.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SandyMcC said:


> I love it! The ol' "fry an egg on the pavement method", right?


You got it! If it didn't rain every day here over the summer I would give it a try.


----------



## tla1217

I'll do the winter test! It gets super cold here in Michigan. I hope I'm not one of those that forgets about the decal and scrapes the snow and Ice off my window (along with the decal).


----------



## BML Builder

Well we will try to compete with Kentucky here is Arkansas. We have been in the low 100s with the humidity in the high 80 to low 90%. We are swimming in our own sweat. I'm ready to go back and visit Sandy in Arizona. We just keep hoping for those pop up showers that you get in Florida to cool us off. Sometimes we can't even seem to get that little breeze to help us breathe. Air Conditioning bills are going to be ridiculous. I have been wanting to get some solar panels to try to help with the electric bills but the price of them would cost me 20 years to pay for them. There is a wind turbine plant fixing to go in near here though maybe that will help. Ooops sorry for getting so far off topic. I'll quit now!!


----------



## ltipton

I thought I saw it posted somewhere of the place that you could purchase the black template materials, I can find the Hartco which I use. Does anyone have that site beside DAS.


----------



## BML Builder

Here is one of the places that sells the black rubber template material. I think I have read there are some others but this was the one I could remember.
Klic-N-Kut.com: Rhinestone Motif Rubber (Black)


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

I pulled one off yesterday that has been in the sun for at least a month and a half. It was difficult to pull off but none popped off for me. In fact, I put it on my other car. I believe this is the same stuff everyone is using like the stuff I used on my youtube video of How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal with scissors. It was a small decal and I did pull it off slowly and carefully. If I pull them off abruptly then some stones do pop off.


----------



## vgary

BML Builder said:


> Here is one of the places that sells the black rubber template material. I think I have read there are some others but this was the one I could remember.
> Klic-N-Kut.com: Rhinestone Motif Rubber (Black)


If DAS has it and Klic-N-Kut has it, some company must be manufacturing the black decal material...but who?


----------



## vgary

RhinestoneFetish said:


> I pulled one off yesterday that has been in the sun for at least a month and a half. It was difficult to pull off but none popped off for me. In fact, I put it on my other car. I believe this is the same stuff everyone is using like the stuff I used on my youtube video of How to Make a Rhinestone Car Decal with scissors. It was a small decal and I did pull it off slowly and carefully. If I pull them off abruptly then some stones do pop off.


Does anyone who is retailing the decals put a disclaimer in with the sale regarding pulling them off and stones popping off, etc?


----------



## miamirhinestone

Thanks for the great info can't wait to test it out in the South


----------



## SandyMcC

tla1217 said:


> I'll do the winter test! It gets super cold here in Michigan. I hope I'm not one of those that forgets about the decal and scrapes the snow and Ice off my window (along with the decal).


Okay, Terry, you are officially in charge of testing the brutal Midwest winters!


----------



## SandyMcC

vgary said:


> If DAS has it and Klic-N-Kut has it, some company must be manufacturing the black decal material...but who?


The DAS and KNKUSA black rubbers are not identical... just similar. Also, I believe I heard that DAS has changed theirs and the adhesive is far more stickier/gooier now, like the KNKUSA black rubber... so they may be more alike than not! With either one, you want to dust your templates with a powder to keep the stones from sticking. But otherwise I know the KNKUSA black rubber is very strong and you can have the circles very close to one another without getting any tearing.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

*BIG DAY!* 


*#500 Sold Today!*​
We just sold our 500th Rhinestone Car Decal today!! Now with 502 rhinestone decals sold we have still only had one complaint. (The blue did not exactly match their school colors) LOL We have not had a real complaint yet with over 500 sold now. I would say they are working pretty well with those odds. It's pretty cool to drive around town and see them on cars now. We have about every car in our area with our normal sports vinyl decals that we sell at on-site events, but there is just something about the rhinestone decals that look soooo sweet on the windows when you know you made them and you don't see any others EVER!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Congrats on that sale. I get those complains also funny isn't it


----------



## lizziemaxine

TheDecalWorld said:


> *BIG DAY!*​
> 
> 
> *#500 Sold Today!*​
> 
> We just sold our 500th Rhinestone Car Decal today!! Now with 502 rhinestone decals sold we have still only had one complaint. (The blue did not exactly match their school colors) LOL We have not had a real complaint yet with over 500 sold now. I would say they are working pretty well with those odds. It's pretty cool to drive around town and see them on cars now. We have about every car in our area with our normal sports vinyl decals that we sell at on-site events, but there is just something about the rhinestone decals that look soooo sweet on the windows when you know you made them and you don't see any others EVER!


Congrats to you. You inspire me.


----------



## MDsUnique

TheDecalWorld said:


> ​
> We just sold our 500th Rhinestone Car Decal today!!


Congratulations, Matt!!


----------



## tla1217

That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## CyberSultan

Way to go Matt!


----------



## vgary

Wow! First 500! That is so awesome!!


----------



## BlingItOn

Congrats Matt...500 and counting. Way to go!!!


----------



## RockRebel

Congratulations!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Everyone, I just started a new post for everyone on the forum to post samples of there rhinestone decals they are producing. I figured we could keep this post more instructional and the other post more images and cool designs. Here is the post url :

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798.html

I just posted a SWEET Bronco head design decal from a template we made for a TSF member.


----------



## apparelprincess

Congratulations Matt!!! Hard work definitely pays off You deserve it!


----------



## CocoVee

Congratulations Matt!!


----------



## tla1217

That's a great idea! Can't wait to see what everyone has created.


----------



## Leg cramps

hey matt what was the date when you sold your first one?just wondering how long it took to get to 500.


----------



## Leg cramps

ok just got off the phone with convex rep.says thier vinyl will not hold up to the heat press.


----------



## Eview1

Congratulations Matt, Way to go! The best way to end the recession is not to participate in it! Heres to 5000 more!


----------



## mfatty500

Hey Matt, congrats, a little off subject but what size approx. are the decals? If you don't mind me, asking & stone size 10ss? 
Thanks Mike


----------



## ltipton

Matt, I was wondering on your sales, are they more on your mobile side of the sales or word of mouth, or the internet/ebay sales? I was trying to work with some school booster clubs but no repsonse yet. What is your best selling design? 500 sure is a lot of blinging. I suppose we could see Florida shine from the central part of the states.....LOL. I would like to put some bling on my car but I don't want it to look real tacky, but that would be some free advertising...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

mfatty500 said:


> Hey Matt, congrats, a little off subject but what size approx. are the decals? If you don't mind me, asking & stone size 10ss?
> Thanks Mike


Hey Mike, We use all ss10 Stones in our designs to make it easy. The MOM designs are about 2.5-3" tall x 7.5-8" wide. Range from 500-700 stones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

ltipton said:


> Matt, I was wondering on your sales, are they more on your mobile side of the sales or word of mouth, or the internet/ebay sales? I was trying to work with some school booster clubs but no repsonse yet. What is your best selling design? 500 sure is a lot of blinging. I suppose we could see Florida shine from the central part of the states.....LOL. I would like to put some bling on my car but I don't want it to look real tacky, but that would be some free advertising...


They are from a mixture of everything. Most are from Schools, Leagues and events. Website gets a pretty good amount to though. Also businesses with logos. A good event we can sell 30-40 decals. Bad event could be 5-20. We have been doing events for awhile now so we know alot of people in the area. I am actually going to test a big rhinestone decal with my website for my wife's car this week if I can find time. Figured that would jump out and get attention. I will post pics when I get it done.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Leg cramps said:


> hey matt what was the date when you sold your first one?just wondering how long it took to get to 500.


It was the first week of June when we started. So it has been a nice month.


----------



## mfatty500

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Mike, We use all ss10 Stones in our designs to make it easy. The MOM designs are about 2.5-3" tall x 7.5-8" wide. Range from 500-700 stones.


Thanks for info Matt i've be messing with them and that's what I've been using, Thanks again.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> It was the first week of June when we started. So it has been a nice month.


Holy Smokes! June? Wow...I am very impressed!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> Holy Smokes! June? Wow...I am very impressed!


Yes, A whole lot of work though. Haven't seen the pillow before 3am in over a month. LOL Need a break but it is addicting.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, A whole lot of work though. Haven't seen the pillow before 3am in over a month. LOL Need a break but it is addicting.


Congrats on your decals. I know all too well how late nights go when I am trying to get an order out. When I get busy though, I have to give it my computer too for a while because because it just gets so time consuming. I budget email time but facebook and forums I have to give up till I meet my deadline. I lose my life a little but it is all worth it in the end.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, A whole lot of work though. Haven't seen the pillow before 3am in over a month. LOL Need a break but it is addicting.


I'm still in the learning curve mostly since I'm doing this part-time (evenings & weekends) but already my DH is complaining that I'm never home, at the shop till all hours. Poor guy, I felt sorry for him and made him some home-made fried peach pies last night, that cheered him up!

I'll have to cook an entire Sunday chicken dinner when I get going with the sales to keep him occupied, LOL!


----------



## BML Builder

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yes, A whole lot of work though. Haven't seen the pillow before 3am in over a month. LOL Need a break but it is addicting.


Wow if I were up until 3am I would only get an hour of sleep since I get up at 4am every morning.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I get a good 4-5 hours. Kids get up at 7:30- 8:00.


----------



## vgary

OK, my turn to toot my horn! I sold my first 20 shirts to one of my customers who is opening another new restaurant! Yippee! Those free sample shirts did the trick. I didn't mind investing in this customer and do the stencil because I am sure I will get plenty of on-going orders from them as time goes on. They intend to open like 5 more restaurants in the next year! Everytime they do, I get the embroidery work so I bet they will add the bling shirts too. I'm beginning to love this stuff!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SWEEET Vida!! That's Awesome!


----------



## SandyMcC

Congrats, Vida!!!!


----------



## sjidohair

Vida,, 
Great Job,, 
and just get your husband involved,,, So when the huge orders come in, he can work with you, getting your family involved and working together can be alot of fun.
I recently had a huge 3 day rock concert order,, I did all the Rhinestone tees, tanks, undies,, Rhinestone Decals and more,, for the whole concert,, and I only had a week and a half from start to finish,, 
The only way to turn that many items out,, in that amount of time is to have the help from my family,, crank the music up and go,,,,,,, 
The free samples I give to customers almost always lead to sales,, 
I am in Las Vegas right now,, doing that very thing,,,
and having fun too, lol
The Bling here is unreal,,,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## Leg cramps

*Vida*,Congradulations,I agree for the cost of the materials it definatly pays to give samples!everyone always wants something for free and a 8 dollar sample could go land some nice accounts.*Matt* had smart advice when he said give one to the popular mom.I plan on doing that to all the towns near me.no one around here in upstate NY has them on their vehicles....yet!I plan on changing that.I use to get excited to see people wear my designs on t shirts.I told my son if you see some vehicle bling you'll know your dad made it!*matt*,I was planning on a large blingaling promotion on my back bumper also!I also think this would be great on a storefront door or window!Blingaling...that would be a good business name!


----------



## Leg cramps

_The United States now has 246 million registered motor vehicles and 209 million licensed drivers-nearly 5 vehicles for every 4 drivers._


----------



## tla1217

I totally agree with giving free samples. I have a customer that is a nurse at a large hospital. I give her stuff all the time and it always results in at least 20 sales once she shows it off. My cost? About $5.


----------



## Leg cramps

ok matt has sold over 500 decals.only one complaint about color not matching school color.No complaints about rhinestones coming off in car wash?Im sure he has a car wash warning but there must be people doing it anyway.Matt have you been to the car wash yet to see what happens?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I have gone through a NON touch free car wash 2 times with the samples on my wife's car. Still look great. I still warn them NOT go through the car washes though. Only Time will tell.


----------



## sjidohair

Leg cramps said:


> *Vida*,Congradulations,I agree for the cost of the materials it definatly pays to give samples!everyone always wants something for free and a 8 dollar sample could go land some nice accounts.*Matt* had smart advice when he said give one to the popular mom.I plan on doing that to all the towns near me.no one around here in upstate NY has them on their vehicles....yet!I plan on changing that.I use to get excited to see people wear my designs on t shirts.I told my son if you see some vehicle bling you'll know your dad made it!*matt*,I was planning on a large blingaling promotion on my back bumper also!I also think this would be great on a storefront door or window!Blingaling...that would be a good business name!


Hey legs,, I have the building number in a decal on my shops front door,,,, it works great,,, lol


----------



## BML Builder

Great idea Sandy Jo!! I will have to put our number on our mailbox. That is a great idea. We used to have a wooden engraved sign under the mailbox but the mailman finally knocked it off. I needed to replace it anyway!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

One more idea for everyone out there that works great. Make some connections with someone you know at your local high schools. I have been a teacher for 10 years and know all of the principles and athletic directors in our area from my coaching background. Well at the end of this past year I contacted a teacher or administrator from each school that I knew. I told them to find the most popular Girl in the school that is a good role model as well. I gave out 5 Free bling shirts with the schools logo in all stones. From those 5 shirts at 5 schools I had over 75 individual shirts ordered and one school order 25 for the school store in a 3 week period. The shirts were $30 each.


----------



## tla1217

That is a great idea! Thanks again Matt...


----------



## miamirhinestone

My first rhinestone decal made it for the wifes car
Let's see if it holds up in the Miami Heat


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Sweet Alex. Great job. Let me know how the 2 and 3 mix works for you. Be careful with that clear layer as they will not be embedded quite as much into the material. Great for the test car though. After about a week pick at the 3's and pick at the clears to see how they are holding on. Pick pretty good because you know your customers are going to play with them to see how they are. Congrats on the first completed though! Many more to come!


----------



## miamirhinestone

I used ss 16 for the clear and the Aqua is ss 20

Thanks for the tips Matt & Fetish


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome. I haven't tested that yet. Let us know how the larger stones work for you. They may be fine!


----------



## Leg cramps

looks great alex!blingaling!


----------



## tla1217

Nice Alex!


----------



## vgary

Good job Alex!


----------



## sjidohair

BML Builder said:


> Great idea Sandy Jo!! I will have to put our number on our mailbox. That is a great idea. We used to have a wooden engraved sign under the mailbox but the mailman finally knocked it off. I needed to replace it anyway!! Thanks for the idea!!


Thanks Marilyn,
They do look pretty sweet, all blinged out...


----------



## sjidohair

miamirhinestone said:


> My first rhinestone decal made it for the wifes car
> Let's see if it holds up in the Miami Heat


Great job alex it looks awesome,,


----------



## miamirhinestone

Thanks everyone so far so good it's holding up and I picked at it yesterday in 90+ degree heat in Miami and not one stone moved


----------



## sjidohair

Awesome,, 

and the climates we live in make things different for different area,, 
I am hearing alot of poeple down south cannot use the rhinestuds,, 

I have had my rhinestud design on my car for a long time now, I am in northern minnesota,, 
That very well may be the difference.
I will keep this decal on untill it starts to show wear and will post how long it has been, 

So for anyone selling to the upnorth poeple, rhinestuds could be a alternative,, 
but i understand how the southern states cannot handle the rhinestuds becuase of the intense sun, makeing the rhinestuds fade...


----------



## tla1217

Has anyone found a good supplier for Rapid Tac II that doesn't cost more for shipping than the actual product? The cheapest shipping that I have found so far is $13 for a 32 oz. bottle. The procuct is only $11.45. That's crazy...


----------



## TheDecalWorld

tla1217 said:


> Has anyone found a good supplier for Rapid Tac II that doesn't cost more for shipping than the actual product? The cheapest shipping that I have found so far is $13 for a 32 oz. bottle. The procuct is only $11.45. That's crazy...


Yes Terry it is crazy. You need to find a supplier in your area that you can pick up or they deliver. We have a local supplier that delivers all of our supplies so we don't have to worry about any shipping cost. Hope you can find someone in your area to save you some money.


----------



## DTFuqua

get an account with Fellers and buy the minimun to get free shipping or try signwarehouse. They don.t have free shipping but its a little cheaper and shipping is nominal. I don't think they sell less than a gallon. Think big and hope you need it. Good luck.


----------



## BlingItOn

Matt - What kind of sign vinyl do you use for the personalization part of the rhinestone car decals? What color vinyl is most requested or used?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

BlingItOn said:


> Matt - What kind of sign vinyl do you use for the personalization part of the rhinestone car decals? What color vinyl is most requested or used?


We use both Avery and Oracal. We just use the intermediate vinyl and white will be your most popular. You need to stay with bright colors to show up good on the tinted windows.


----------



## sjidohair

I agree that the white is my best seller as well,, 
with or without Rhinestones,, 
Here is a example of one my mixed vinyl and Rhinestone decals


----------



## BlingItOn

Do you by chance use Oracal 651 or 751? What about you Sandy...what brands do your use? I don't know much about sign vinyl only what I have read on this forum. I've read that the 651 and 751 are pretty easy to work with. I thought white too would be the best color to show up but wasn't sure if people were requesting more colors to match their school colors or not.


----------



## SandyMcC

A lot of my KNK owners are into creating these stick figure people for decorating their cars:


FAMILY WINDOW STICKERS - PERSONALIZED FAMILY CAR DECALS - CUSTOM FAMILY AUTO DECALS - STICK FIGURE PEOPLE FAMILY DECAL STICKERS WITH NAMES - Family Window Clings - Custom Vinyl Decals - Rear Window Family Decals -

Has anyone tried embellishing those with rhinestones? Seems like a possible next trend if the decals do take off.  The ones shown at this site are large... most that I see on the back windows of cars are more like about 6" or 7" high.


----------



## sjidohair

I dont know what sandy uses but I will tell you what I use,, 

I use from oracle 651 for windows,, and banners and coroplast signs,, 
when you mix vinyl with the rhinestones you can put more wordage in the decals,, and not worry about the decal being so dense,,,, it opens up alot of possibilities,, 
I dont do all my Rhinestone decals with way but , ones that more words, I do.
and the 3mm 5yr, the 3m is super sticky backing and kinda gray,,,,, so for huge windows, it works well,,,,like store fronts,


----------



## BlingItOn

Sorry...I was referring to you just forgot the "jo" part


----------



## sjidohair

great,,,, glad i answered then,, It is confusing when we have 2 sandys active on threads so unles someone says MMM for monkeymeme or Sandy jo
I dont answer,,,
vinyl decals are fun,,, and mxing them with rhinestones makes them all the better,,,,
Let us know if you need any more help,,
and dont forget to order mask ( the tape you put over the decal for applying and for retail,,, 
I prefer the clear mask,,
they come in all different widths,,,if you are just doing car decals, you should need nothing larger than 8 to 12 inches to start,,,,,
Have fun


----------



## tla1217

That looks great Sandy Jo!


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks ,,
I sell the mixed vinyl/rhinestone equal in numbers to just rhinestone,...
It also lowers the price,, for the custom Rhinestone decal orders I get.

If you have a cutter you have got to try this combo.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Mixed has been huge at our events. Here is a sample applied that is a big seller at the event for softball.


----------



## sjidohair

looks good matt!
It give us a lil more freedom instead of a dense design,,,,,


----------



## BlingItOn

Thanks Matt and Sandy Jo for the vinyl info. I have so many customers that like personalization that I'm sure adding the vinyl along with the rhinestones would be a great selling point for me. 

Sandy Jo you mentioned the clear masking tape over the vinyl decal. What brand is easiest to work with?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We use Transfer Rite Ultra From American Biltrite. I works great for us. Have 6" and 6" wide rolls.


----------



## sjidohair

BlingItOn said:


> Thanks Matt and Sandy Jo for the vinyl info. I have so many customers that like personalization that I'm sure adding the vinyl along with the rhinestones would be a great selling point for me.
> 
> Sandy Jo you mentioned the clear masking tape over the vinyl decal. What brand is easiest to work with?


I like to work with a few, but most important to me is the clear,,,,,
rtape | R Tape

Wholesale Sign Supplies from Oracal,OraJet, Rtape, Vinyl efx, Roland, Mutoh, FDC, Aurora Graphics, Flei Software
and info on them


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

I've been reading y'all for a very long time now.. you have such good info...

I'm going to jump in with some questions.. I've been doing rhinestone shirts for quite a while now and have done pretty good. I'm now ready to add the decals.. I have the Funtime2010 and now I need a new cutter to go with it. I'm wanting a 24" cutter as I'm going to be doing some vinyl work for race cars. Does anyone know of a cutter this size that will work with Funtime or will I need to look in to purchasing a different rhinestone program.

Any help is much appreciated...


----------



## SandyMcC

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I've been reading y'all for a very long time now.. you have such good info...
> 
> I'm going to jump in with some questions.. I've been doing rhinestone shirts for quite a while now and have done pretty good. I'm now ready to add the decals.. I have the Funtime2010 and now I need a new cutter to go with it. I'm wanting a 24" cutter as I'm going to be doing some vinyl work for race cars. Does anyone know of a cutter this size that will work with Funtime or will I need to look in to purchasing a different rhinestone program.
> 
> Any help is much appreciated...


The 24" KNK Maxx will cut from Funtime. And the nice thing is that you'll also get KNK Studio to go with it, for the designing you can't do in Funtime.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Thank you for answering so quick.. I have been looking at cutters for the past 2 days and I think I've only confused myself on what to get.


----------



## sjidohair

Plum ,, I love your name,,lol

With the software you have,,, you have a ton of cutters,, that can work,,, with that software,,,

uscutters
Gcc cutters 
I would think you could get a 24 inch cutter for a lil over A few hundred dollars....as long as you already have the software.

and alot more,, i think there are 400 drivers,, I would contact,, where you purchased the software and let them help you with your cutter selection,,, then when it comes time for you to hook up,,, they will be there to help you all the way,,,,,,

I personally have the wnpcsign2010 software, and I do love it,,, rhinestone programs have come a long way and just keep getting better .


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz

Thanks you about the name.. I owned a bar a few years back that I had named Plum Crazy.. so I just added the Glitz to it..

I have been looking at the wnpcsign2010 software and it seems to have more options than the Funtime.. so I am thinking about purchasing that. I also saw that it was compatible with a lot more cutters. I've also been checking out the US Cutter Laser Point 24, along with a whole lot of other cutters. It gets to the point where you don't know which one to purchase..


----------



## allhamps

Everyone's decals are soooo great!!! I'm in the process of completing my "bling" sign for my truck window advertisement. Will post when done, hopefully by this weekend. I want to know what or how you all are packaging your decals for customer? I had one customer call me and say she had a heck of a time separating the decal from the white liner because she couldn't find the edge. By the time she did, she had crinkled up the decal around one edge. I made her a replacement and put a sticky between the liner and the decal, and a different sticky between the decal and the transfer paper so she could get started with "removing" the parts she needed. She was thrilled and had no problem. I need to find a more "professional" way, though to ensure that customers don't have an issue when installing their own decals, so any specifics you all have tried would help.


----------



## sjidohair

Slick, that looks great,,,

Make sure and peel the material and stone decal after pressed from the back paper,, lift it up and stick it back on,, 

That helps a ton.
it kinda breaks that seal,, 

But I do love your sticky notes,,lol


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Correct, of it is a skinny or broken up design you need to treat is as a vinyl decal application. If it is dense treat it as a sticker application. The dense solid designs are much easier to apply. But do like Sandy said and get that hot fix tape off right away them back on to make it easier on yourself.


----------



## lattemarie

sjidohair said:


> I dont know what sandy uses but I will tell you what I use,,
> 
> I use from oracle 651 for windows,, and banners and coroplast signs,,
> when you mix vinyl with the rhinestones you can put more wordage in the decals,, and not worry about the decal being so dense,,,, it opens up alot of possibilities,,
> I dont do all my Rhinestone decals with way but , ones that more words, I do.
> and the 3mm 5yr, the 3m is super sticky backing and kinda gray,,,,, so for huge windows, it works well,,,,like store fronts,


I've been reading your posts about rhinestone decals and appreciate all of the great information! Sandy Jo and anyone else out there combining vinyl and rhinestone decals, are you sticking the rhinestone decal over the top of part of the vinyl decal?


----------



## sjidohair

The design i showed the vinyl was seperate then the rhinestone decal was applied, 
but like matts post, you can stick the Rhinestone Decal over the sign vinyl,, if you want for a more 3d look,, the sticky material from the rhinestone decal sticks well to the Sign vinyl, we use for decals,, 

Conde also sells printable ink jet paper,, i think the name is papillo,, 
That you can print bumper stickers and stuff with,,, 
That you could use in this application as well..

Matt knows more about this subject than me at this time as he is the one that posted the decals on sterioids,, post,,,,,

But this also opens a whole area up to us ,,

I am testing Rhinestone Decals on License plate holders right now and license plates,,,,,
I test everything before I let it go,, 
so hang on and I will post when i know it is good,,, and everything stays put,,,,, 

My testing is done in Northern Minnesota Weather,,,, which could be different thank florida or cali weather,,,,


----------



## allhamps

Thanks MMM. I like the idea of the bumper sticker paper as it might not be as "permanent" to some folks as the vinyl. Well the decal process is getting a lot easier for me now that I've gotten in some practice. I've ordered some of the EXPEL so I can test decals on other parts of the vehicle too. Now if I can just learn to take better pics of the decals I make


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Thanks MMM. I like the idea of the bumper sticker paper as it might not be as "permanent" to some folks as the vinyl. Well the decal process is getting a lot easier for me now that I've gotten in some practice. I've ordered some of the EXPEL so I can test decals on other parts of the vehicle too. Now if I can just learn to take better pics of the decals I make


 
looks great,, 

Slick,, for curving the lines, you proble know this, but a trick i learned a few years ago,, 
for baseball, softball, ect,,, 
was treat each piece as its own pattern,,
What i mean click on each piece and apply stones,, then go to the next, instead of clicking on the whole ball,,,,
If something has sections,, rhinestone each section by itself,, that really helps with the curved lines,, 
in Soccerballs, basketballs, footballs,,, ect.. or any design that does not take a regular hatch, spiral, line, or island fill...
sorry i forgot to say that before,,, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## vgary

sjidohair said:


> I am testing Rhinestone Decals on License plate holders right now and license plates,,,,,
> I test everything before I let it go,,
> so hang on and I will post when i know it is good,,, and everything stays put,,,


Wow, that amazing! I was just looking at license plates last night thinking about adding stones to them. I also do sublimation and have some license plate stock I could use.

Would you add a decal to it or try to adhere the stones just by melting them onto the plate?


----------



## sjidohair

I have done alot by adding them one by one,, in the past,, 
I am not testing them with the Rhinestone decals,

I also am waiting for a call back from dept of transp, 
To see if it is legal to attach the Stones to a license plate,, itself, . 

In minnesota we are required to have 2 license plates,,, 

I know some states you only have to have one,license plate and then can do a personilized one,, 
Mostly the warmer states I think,,,

but here we have to have 2 that are given to us,, 
so we may be only able to bling the plate holders,,,,,

If anyone finds out this info before , I get a call back,, please post it,, for your state.....

I dont have alot of time right now,, so if anyone wants to help find this info out,, it would be great,,


----------



## lattemarie

SandyMcC said:


> You can clean your rollers with either Undu or isopropyl alcohol. To keep your rollers from picking up the Krylon, place strips of scrap paper on the mat in the locations where they will be traveling. Or you can apply a small amount of silicon grease to the wheels and that will keep them from picking up the adhesive in the first place.
> 
> As for the mat... I don't worry about it having an adhesive build up.


Sorry for coming in late on this conversation, but I'm wondering what type of mat this is that you are using for applying your template material to for cutting?


----------



## allhamps

vida - when I read the post about the license plates, I immediately thought about doing the decal, and sticking it to a plate blank. I hadn't thought of putting the stones directly on the plate its self. Like MMM, here in Maryland, we are required to have a front and back plate issued by the State. They also can't be "obstructed" or "covered" in any way, though lord knows they are ugly and could use some bling.


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> vida - when I read the post about the license plates, I immediately thought about doing the decal, and sticking it to a plate blank. I hadn't thought of putting the stones directly on the plate its self. Like MMM, here in Maryland, we are required to have a front and back plate issued by the State. They also can't be "obstructed" or "covered" in any way, though lord knows they are ugly and could use some bling.


So slick that leaves Maryland and Minnesota,, to do the plate holders for sure, untill we hear,,,,,

Sandy jo MMM


----------



## vgary

allhamps said:


> ... and sticking it to a plate blank. I hadn't thought of putting the stones directly on the plate its self. Like MMM, here in Maryland, we are required to have a front and back plate issued by the State. They also can't be "obstructed" or "covered" in any way, though lord knows they are ugly and could use some bling.


Here in Kentucky we only have a back plate and many folks put "vanity" plates on the front of their vehicles with designs of their own choosing. Soooo...the blanks, sublimated, then a decal adhered might be the next big bling thing!

Ooooo!! Just had a brain whirl, I'm going to do the nautical flags for our resort on the plates, very cool bling thing with that!!


----------



## allhamps

I think I have "rhinestone ADD". I have so many thoughts and ideas running through my head with these decals, that I can hardly finish a thought before I want to try something NEW!!

Vida, that sounds very nice, be sure to post pics when you get it done.


----------



## BML Builder

Well here in Arkansas we only have the one also, but I have seen a lot of them with the razorback stickers in the middle between the numbers and letters so I would think you could put some small bling in the middle as long as it does not cover or abstruct the numbers and letters. Our state has a lot of specialized license plates for hunting, fishing, breast cancer, the different universities, firefighters, national guard, antique cars, and all kinds of others. I could see putting some stones on the wings of the butterflies on one, especially if you could put the stones directly on the plate. We also have the vanity plates in the front here so there is that option too.


----------



## sjidohair

Good info guys,


----------



## sjidohair

Here is a new thread for the License plate info,, for all of us to keep track of,

Those like slick and others that posted there state please post it over there so it will be easy for everyone to find,, 
Thanks
*Rhinestone Decorating on License Plates and Plate Holders*


----------



## mfatty500

Hey gang, can anybody give me an idea which color to use for navy and gold /yellow and royal blue we have some schools that need these colors (like green bay packer gold / yellow). Any help would be great. 
Thanks in advance Mike


----------



## sjidohair

mfatty500 said:


> Hey gang, can anybody give me an idea which color to use for navy and gold /yellow and royal blue we have some schools that need these colors (like green bay packer gold / yellow). Any help would be great.
> Thanks in advance Mike


 
Mike 
dark blue, can be called sapphire or dark blue
gold /yellow can be called gold, or lemon
(lt gold is very light not a true gold)
Royal Blue I think i would go with lake blue or peacock, or med blue,,,,

all Rhinestone dist have different names,, and some dont even name them,, They just have numbers,,,,,lol
I hope this helps,
If you have time ask for a color chart, from where you are
ordering the stones, so you can see the colors yourself,, 
Hope this helped,,,
Sandy jo MMM


----------



## RockRebel

In a lot of the Korean stones the colors are:

Cobalt Blue - Use for Navy/Royal Blue
Sapphire - Medium sky blue color (best description...)
Citrine - Yellow
Light Topaz - Gold
Emerald Green - Good for Green Bay Packers

I would request a color chart from your supplier. Then you will have a better idea of what you want to order.


----------



## allhamps

I actually use the Montana stones for my Navy blue and the Sapphire (make sure it's not Light Sapphire) for my royal blue. Be VERY careful when getting CITRINE to use for YELLOW. Some suppliers have a lighter shade of CITRINE for yellow, as I do, and I would use MY CITRINE for Green Bay Packers YELLOW. Some suppliers have a more "robust" shade of yellow that they sell as CITRINE. I list this color as "Lemon Yellow", because it looks just that bright to me. Stick with TOPAZ if you want a richer golden shade. But as stated in all of the previous posts, ask for samples or a color card. Don't rely on computer pics, screen monitors aren't always accurate


----------



## sjidohair

I totally agree slick,, 
I have ordered gold in from korea from 5 different plants,, and gotten 3 different colors,, from very pale to topaz.. 

it is kinda tricky without the color charts to sit and look at ,, and then sometimes it is hard to tell,, 
If i question a color ,, i choose all the ones i question,, just to make sure I can get my job done on time......


----------



## allhamps

Hey Matt, I think I JUST got the full effect of how you reached 500+ decals so fast. On Monday, I mailed out some sample decals to a few of my larger customers, of one of their previous designs that they order frequently. THE PHONE AND THE BLACKBERRY STARTED OVERLOADING THIS MORNING AT 8 AM. Last night, I took a few samples to our Pop Warner football league season kickoff meeting, and the place went CRAZY. One team handed me a $500 check and said "we want to be first, so just get started and make us as many decals as you can with this and we'll order more". I'm still in shock and starting to feel a little underprepaired, but it's soooo exciting!


----------



## discoqueen

AWESOME!!! Gives me more motivation to actually make some of these!!!

Congrats!!


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Hey Matt, I think I JUST got the full effect of how you reached 500+ decals so fast. On Monday, I mailed out some sample decals to a few of my larger customers, of one of their previous designs that they order frequently. THE PHONE AND THE BLACKBERRY STARTED OVERLOADING THIS MORNING AT 8 AM. Last night, I took a few samples to our Pop Warner football league season kickoff meeting, and the place went CRAZY. One team handed me a $500 check and said "we want to be first, so just get started and make us as many decals as you can with this and we'll order more". I'm still in shock and starting to feel a little underprepaired, but it's soooo exciting!


Woohoooooooo you go girl,,,,, 
I am so excited for you,,,,,,,,,
sandy jo MMM


----------



## Leg cramps

slick thats so awesome.on your mark....get set....GO!


----------



## miamirhinestone

I need to get my samples out SSSSHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!
What is everyone using to be able send it out to customers


----------



## BlingItOn

I was browsing through Fellers online catalog and noticed that they sell paint protection film by Avery and 3M. Has anyone tried any of these protection films from Fellers? The 3M product at Fellers is a different name than what was posted earlier in another post. The thickness on both is 8 mil. What is the thickness on the Xpel protective film? 

Does anyone think that either one of these products might work too. A roll 24" X 30ft is approx. $300. They don't have samples that they can send me so I'd like to see what others may think before I buy a whole roll. Maybe I can try to find a local wrap shop that might have some small pieces that they can sell me. 

I'd love to hear some feedback on these two films if you think they may work. I have a Fellers near me so it would be great to not have to pay shipping.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Xpel is less expensive than that roll


----------



## Leg cramps

blingiton,I got my ppf from xpel,just call them and ask for a whole roll bulk price.
I got 12 " x 120ft for 2.89 a ft.
*(thats $346.80 for 120 ft! )*


----------



## lovesher2boys

SandyMcC said:


> A lot of my KNK owners are into creating these stick figure people for decorating their cars:
> 
> 
> FAMILY WINDOW STICKERS - PERSONALIZED FAMILY CAR DECALS - CUSTOM FAMILY AUTO DECALS - STICK FIGURE PEOPLE FAMILY DECAL STICKERS WITH NAMES - Family Window Clings - Custom Vinyl Decals - Rear Window Family Decals -
> 
> Has anyone tried embellishing those with rhinestones? Seems like a possible next trend if the decals do take off.  The ones shown at this site are large... most that I see on the back windows of cars are more like about 6" or 7" high.


I haven't turned stick figures into decals yet, but I did use them on a stadium seat. I think they'd be super cute on cars! Might have to give that a go next since I already have the template done for them!


----------



## mfatty500

BlingItOn said:


> I was browsing through Fellers online catalog and noticed that they sell paint protection film by Avery and 3M. Has anyone tried any of these protection films from Fellers? The 3M product at Fellers is a different name than what was posted earlier in another post. The thickness on both is 8 mil. What is the thickness on the Xpel protective film?
> 
> Does anyone think that either one of these products might work too. A roll 24" X 30ft is approx. $300. They don't have samples that they can send me so I'd like to see what others may think before I buy a whole roll. Maybe I can try to find a local wrap shop that might have some small pieces that they can sell me.
> 
> I'd love to hear some feedback on these two films if you think they may work. I have a Fellers near me so it would be great to not have to pay shipping.


I have used the 3-M venture sshield &the scotchgard but like the venture shield better, go your dealer that does wraps maybe they will sell you some scraps.


----------



## BlingItOn

Leg cramps said:


> blingiton,I got my ppf from xpel,just call them and ask for a whole roll bulk price.
> I got 12 " x 120ft for 2.89 a ft.
> *(thats $346.80 for 120 ft! )*


Oh that's a lot cheaper than the stuff from Fellers. I figured I would save on shipping costs because I can pick up my order from Fellers but it's a way better deal even with paying for shipping. 

What is the thickness of the Xpel material? 8 mil or thicker?


----------



## Leg cramps

I believe it is 8mil.Alot of people here are using it for their decals.


----------



## allhamps

My EXPEL just came today. I am going to try it out tonight


----------



## vgary

allhamps said:


> My EXPEL just came today. I am going to try it out tonight


Me too, got mine today and going to try it out this weekend. 

Way to go Slick! I hope be in the big leagues with you and Matt some day soon!


----------



## BlingItOn

Is everyone buying the "Value" or the "Standard" Xpel paint protection film? What's the difference?


----------



## Leg cramps

I bought the value.if you go to this web site you can look at the technical detail for each.
XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot


----------



## wellsinoz

I have been very busy reading all about the "bling decals" Can not wait to give them a go But why do you need to use the paint protecing material can you not just use the decal vinyl in clear 3m cast vinyl


----------



## sjidohair

the stones does not stick to it,, when it is heated,, as soon as it cools they pop off,,,,


----------



## allhamps

Ok, need a little advice from "experienced" decal makers. I'm working on a 5x5 decal of a paw with the name inside (Vida, I think you talked this one up). I prefer the version that has the paw in ss10 and the wording in ss06, but I thought I read somewhere in this thread that different size stones, at least the ss06 combinations, don't work well for the decals??? If not, then should I leave more space around the name when everything is done in ss06? It starts to look a little crowded to me when I close in a lot of spaces


----------



## lizziemaxine

allhamps said:


> Ok, need a little advice from "experienced" decal makers. I'm working on a 5x5 decal of a paw with the name inside (Vida, I think you talked this one up). I prefer the version that has the paw in ss10 and the wording in ss06, but I thought I read somewhere in this thread that different size stones, at least the ss06 combinations, don't work well for the decals??? If not, then should I leave more space around the name when everything is done in ss06? It starts to look a little crowded to me when I close in a lot of spaces


I like the middle one with more space. Makes it easier to read the name.


----------



## BlingItOn

I have to agree the center paw the name stands out better. What about using all 4mm rhinestones for the design and then you can do a single row of 4mm rhinestones for the name. You will probably keep it looking more like the center design with all 4mm rhinestones.


----------



## allhamps

BlingItOn said:


> I have to agree the center paw the name stands out better. What about using all 4mm rhinestones for the design and then you can do a single row of 4mm rhinestones for the name. You will probably keep it looking more like the center design with all 4mm rhinestones.


It's such a small design, I hadn't thought about 4mm stones. I'll give it a try


----------



## Leg cramps

looks great ,I agree middle desing looks best!


----------



## miamirhinestone

Sorry for cutting in on this thread but I have a customer looking for Lt. Colorado Topaz in Korean stones not chineese or Swarovski can anyone let me know where I can get this?????


----------



## RockRebel

Check with Shine Art USA. I would look at their colors to see what matches the color your client wants. Light Topaz in Korean may be similar to the Swarovski Light Colorado Topaz. Go to this link to see the colors: RHINESTONE


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Ok, need a little advice from "experienced" decal makers. I'm working on a 5x5 decal of a paw with the name inside (Vida, I think you talked this one up). I prefer the version that has the paw in ss10 and the wording in ss06, but I thought I read somewhere in this thread that different size stones, at least the ss06 combinations, don't work well for the decals??? If not, then should I leave more space around the name when everything is done in ss06? It starts to look a little crowded to me when I close in a lot of spaces


I too like the open space one, and the decal material i clear so you should be fine,, 
great work slick as always


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I like that slick it looks great and it is different from the ones I have been seeing.


----------



## apparelprincess

Can someone please tell me how to cut decal material straight from Corel X5? Please help


----------



## TheDecalWorld

allhamps said:


> Hey Matt, I think I JUST got the full effect of how you reached 500+ decals so fast.


LOL, You got it Slick! Give out free samples to leagues and school. I just gave out 5 shirts and 5 decals today to different football leagues around my area and all 5 are starting a fundraiser this week. Just give the sample to the President or Fundraising Mom and your MONEY! most of my sales are fundraisers and on-site events. Things like that you get 25-100 a pop. Good luck


----------



## sjidohair

Good to see ya on here matt... 
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## Mistylilac

> Part 1:
> YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt
> Part 2:
> YouTube - (Part 2) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt
> __________________
> www.TheRhinestoneWorld.com Now Available! Rhinestone Decal Starter Kits
> www.TheDecalWorld.com


Why are these (2) YouTube "How to" videos no longer accessible?


----------



## Eview1

Seems they might have been moved.
Try here: 
How to create a custom Rhinestone car decal and shirt (Start to Finish) | RhinestoneWorld.com





Mistylilac said:


> Why are these (2) YouTube "How to" videos no longer accessible?


----------



## Mistylilac

Not working either. I get this message: We are sorry the page you requested does not exist. Or you have reached this URL in Error.
Thanks.

To make rhinestone decals - can someone take me through the process? I understood the stencil and cutting, but confused as to what materials to use in the process after that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashamutt

...all I am allowed to say about the matter is that *MANY* more VIDEOS on exactly how to create rhinestone decals will be out shortly - step-by-step VIDEOS! (not by Matt)
As well as *MANY* more sellers of the rhinestone decal material.


----------



## sjidohair

Mistylilac said:


> Not working either. I get this message: We are sorry the page you requested does not exist. Or you have reached this URL in Error.
> Thanks.
> 
> To make rhinestone decals - can someone take me through the process? I understood the stencil and cutting, but confused as to what materials to use in the process after that. Thanks in advance.


 
We will be glad to help you,, 
Tell us exactly what you know, and we will fill in the blanks for you.


----------



## Mistylilac

Thanks SandyJo. 
From reading all the posts & watching various videos, I'm confused as to what to use to lift the rhinestones out of the stencil. [I understand there has /continues to be a lot of testing going on, but just trying to get the main iprocess down]. Is it a hotfix tape or transfer tape? Once rhinestones attatched to tape is a hotfix or transfer tape applied to the other side of the rhinestones and then heat pressed to make the decal? Removing one of the tapes before applying and thus removing last after application? 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## sjidohair

Mistylilac said:


> Thanks SandyJo.
> From reading all the posts & watching various videos, I'm confused as to what to use to lift the rhinestones out of the stencil. [I understand there has /continues to be a lot of testing going on, but just trying to get the main iprocess down]. Is it a hotfix tape or transfer tape? Once rhinestones attatched to tape is a hotfix or transfer tape applied to the other side of the rhinestones and then heat pressed to make the decal? Removing one of the tapes before applying and thus removing last after application?
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Misty,

1.Get your rhinestones ready and then put a piece of Transfer tape,, or hot fix tape over,, 
to pick up your stones, Keep the backer white sheet of the Transfer tape off the stone Transfer, unless you are not creating the decal right away.

2.Now lay that Rhinestone Transfer over the top of your Decal material. (it will stick to it)

3.Take it over to your heat press and press it, 

4. let it cool slightly, and peel the top transfer tape off, becareful you want to break the seal between the transfer tape and the material.
let it cool,
then replace the transfer tape, if you desire. for a dense decal, you may not need to replace the top clear transfer sheet.

5.Now it is time to break the seal from the decal material , from the backer piece of the decal material.

6. Lay your decal upside down in hand or on a table and start to seperate the backer piece and the decal. Replace it back on the backer piece once it had been removed,, now it will lay on the backer piece and not be sealed as well,

When you go to apply the decals, peel the backer piece off and stick to the window like a rhinestone transfer on a tee.. 

This material is very sticky on the backside, like a sticky fruit roll up,, 

A few things to remember,, these are more difficult to put on if there are not dense designs, but they can work, 

Be patient getting the seals broken, or you will roll the extra material on the edges and it will not stick well.

There are temp Decals

have fun


----------



## ashamutt

I have not forgotten all of you concerning the update to the original post about my testing of the 3 different PPF's.




ashamutt said:


> I will be testing 3 other Paint Protection Film products just to see if there is something that works better and/or costs less.
> 
> *3M’s PPF* http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3MAutomotive/Aftermarket/Products/Product-Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECFTDQCEK3_nid=FQ2NWS05W4be3N9TT89Q2Cgl
> 
> *ClearShield PPF* http://solargard.com/Auto/Clearshield (I do not know if this is the manufacturers site)
> 
> *Rvinyl*(but theirs might be too thin) http://www.rvinyl.com/




Well....
The CLEARSHIELD is sitting here on my table. 

I am STILL waiting on the other 2 products. (getting a little impatient)

I now have a 3M Automotive REP that I am working with. 
He just mailed me samples of the 3M PPF. (8 mil)
Hopefully, I will receive this by early next week.

The Rvinyl is a whole other (long) story. 
I also - finally - hope to receive this by end of next week!


I have added two other 3M products to my testing. 
3M product #8672 
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Manufacturing/Industry/Product-Catalog/Online-Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECFTDQGLE0_nid=45BNP4BD83beDQ7TS0D960gl
&
3M product #8674
http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Aerospace/Aircraft/Prod_Info/Prod_Catalog/?PC_7_RJH9U5230GE3E02LECIE20SOG5_nid=GS4QB72YP5gs90657JDCX3glRQQ3NHH9T6bl

I received these 2 products from my 3m tape division REP Curt Howard.
He has given me permission to post his contact info.
He is a 3M REP for the SE USA area.
Curt M. Howard
3M Converter Markets
[email protected]
404.441.8441

*NOTE:* I have not tested ANY of these products as of yet. 
I thought it only fair to test ALL at the same time so as to get reliable fair results.
I decided this when my first decal - listed in the start of this thread - finally fell apart in this FL heat.

I thought it best to cut all of the materials at the same time, press at the same time and place on the SUV at the same time.
Again, to get fair testing results.
J

I am sending samples of all of my test PPF/urethane tape materials to SandyM & cybersultan(Scott) to see how they hold up in AZ & CA weather.
I would love to know how all of these test materials hold up in the northern climates. (_hint, hint_)

I will update again on my progress.
(I am so ready to do this test I can hardly stand it anymore)...ugg
All for now…


----------



## mfatty500

Ashamutt, did you get any 3-M venture shield, it works good for me.


----------



## ashamutt

mfatty500 said:


> Ashamutt, did you get any 3-M venture shield, it works good for me.


 
My new 3M auto REP will be sending me some "venture ppf" in 2 weeks.  That's when he does his next application class and I asked to receive the scraps so as not to waste film & money.

I learned that Venture was a company that 3M just recently purchased.....so it is a different film altogether. 

It is great to know that it works! thanks! 
What are your cutter settings w/ venture?
What are your heat press settings?

Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## allhamps

Ms. Bacon, I will try to get some samples of the same material and test here in Maryland. Lately we've been feeling like FL or AZ with this 90 degree weather, but it would be good to know how this stuff holds up in cold weather. I've put a few in the freezer, but that's nothing like having it on your car with the salt and chemicals from a snow storm hitting it. I have a lot of customers in OH, and would hate for their decals to start falling apart mid-winter. Maybe I'll try soaking a few in a solution of snow removal salt and water to see what happens. I'll let you all know.


----------



## mfatty500

ashamutt said:


> My new 3M auto REP will be sending me some "venture ppf" in 2 weeks.  That's when he does his next application class and I asked to receive the scraps so as not to waste film & money.
> 
> I learned that Venture was a company that 3M just recently purchased.....so it is a different film altogether.
> 
> It is great to know that it works! thanks!
> What are your cutter settings w/ venture?
> What are your heat press settings?
> 
> Any help you can give me would be greatly appreciated!


I am using a Graphtec i leave the blade out like I would if I were cutting vinyl and give 3 passes, heating at med-firm pressure for 10-12 seconds at about 315, seems to be working for me.


----------



## Leg cramps

whats the cost on the 3m ppf?


----------



## mfatty500

Leg cramps said:


> whats the cost on the 3m ppf?


Hey Leg Cramps, I really don't know because the guy I got it from sold me some scraps real cheap, you might find a shop that does body wraps and they could sell you some scraps.
Mike


----------



## BlingItOn

ashamutt said:


> *NOTE:* I have not tested ANY of these products as of yet. I thought it only fair to test ALL at the same time so as to get reliable fair results.
> I decided this when my first decal - listed in the start of this thread - finally fell apart in this FL heat.


Mrs. B what decal material were you using for the decal that fell apart and what do you mean by fell apart? Did the decal come loose from the FL heat?


----------



## ashamutt

BlingItOn said:


> Mrs. B what decal material were you using for the decal that fell apart and what do you mean by fell apart? Did the decal come loose from the FL heat?


 
I purchased a RS-decal from Matt and thought it was made out of Xpel, but come to find out it was a das RS-decal.
(Matt corrected me - which is why I went back in and corrected my original post a few weeks ago)

It was fine at first, then after about 1.5 weeks on the suv I noticed a couple of stones missing.
I took my finger and started rubbing over the stones...a few more fell off.
So then I peeled off the RS-decal and brought it inside.
I could tell that the FL heat had compromised the actual decal material because it no longer was stretchy and it felt more stiff.
After only 30 seconds I had ALL of the rhinestones off - just by rubbing.

NOW, these decals are not to be used over and over – taking on and off of the car.
They are to be used one time. Place it on and leave it.
I realize this.
I only took it off because a couple of the stones fell of and I wanted to examine it closer.

I do believe that ALL urethane material might do this which is why I want to test all of my samples at the same time to get fair results.

At the moment I have 10ft of the XPEL PPF RS-decal material in stock to be used for my actual sales.

This is the kind that Matt uses in his business...and the kind that he USED TO SELL.
(I purchased mine from him) J

I will be testing the XPEL PPF RS-decal material at the same time as all of the other PPF materials/brands that I have to see which one lasts the longest in this Florida heat/humidity.

I will then be able to let my Florida customers know just what to expect concerning the "life" of the RS-decal after placing on the vehicle.
J


----------



## Eview1

He used to sell? I am confused.. I was planning on buying from him has something changed? What is he selling now?


This is the kind that Matt uses in his business...and the kind that he USED TO SELL.[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## ashamutt

Eview1 said:


> He used to sell? I am confused.. I was planning on buying from him has something changed? What is he selling now?
> 
> 
> This is the kind that Matt uses in his business...and the kind that he USED TO SELL.[/font][/color]


 

He sells no "RS-decal" material now...I don't think he is allowed to. 

But there are plenty other sellers out there of the XPEL PPF RS-decal material! 

Here are 2 sellers just to start you off on the quest…
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t123798-22.html#post736182

...and more on the way!


----------



## BlingItOn

Thanks for clearing that up Mrs. B...I also purchased some decal material from Matt this past week and I wanted to make sure the material that fell apart wasn't the same as he currently sold. I have been so busy and have not been able to make up a decal yet but as soon as I do I will post also as to how my decal holds up in the Michigan climate. 

It's a bummer that Matt won't be selling the decal material anymore....I thought I would buy a small quantity first to try out the product...I guess I will be looking for a new source.


----------



## allhamps

ashamutt said:


> I purchased a RS-decal from Matt and thought it was made out of Xpel, but come to find out it was a das RS-decal.
> (Matt corrected me - which is why I went back in and corrected my original post a few weeks ago)
> 
> It was fine at first, then after about 1.5 weeks on the suv I noticed a couple of stones missing.
> I took my finger and started rubbing over the stones...a few more fell off.
> So then I peeled off the RS-decal and brought it inside.
> J


Ok, Ms. Bacon, am I correct in understanding that the decal that fell apart was one made with the DAS material? The decal that I put on my vehicle for testing was also done with the DAS material, and I have not had a problem yet. I know we don't have the consistent hot weather that you have in FL, but we have gone through several consistent days of 100+ temp, thunderstorms, and are expecting another week of 98+ actual temps with a heat/humidity index over 105 this coming week. No matter where I go, I purposely park in the sun to test the decal. This morning, I went out and checked and pulled at the decal and the stones and nothing gave. Are you thinking that this may be a regular occurence with the DAS material, or might it just have been a single instance?


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Ok, Ms. Bacon, am I correct in understanding that the decal that fell apart was one made with the DAS material?


Yes, this is what Matt told me after I made the post...the decal was the das material not the xpel. So, I am going on what he told me. 





allhamps said:


> The decal that I put on my vehicle for testing was also done with the DAS material, and I have not had a problem yet. I know we don't have the consistent hot weather that you have in FL, but we have gone through several consistent days of 100+ temp, thunderstorms, and are expecting another week of 98+ actual temps with a heat/humidity index over 105 this coming week. No matter where I go, I purposely park in the sun to test the decal.


 

Our heat index reaches 120 here sometimes and w/ the wet humid weather it is very sticky.
I park in the garage and it is a lot hotter in there sometimes.




allhamps said:


> This morning, I went out and checked and pulled at the decal and the stones and nothing gave. Are you thinking that this may be a regular occurence with the DAS material, or might it just have been a single instance?


I do believe that it might be a one-time incident, but do not know since I do not have another _das decal_?
(maybe someone can send me one?)

This is why I want to test all of my materials at once. To be fair.
All _may_ do this in the FL heat.
I do not know yet.
Or...all maybe fine.

I do know that Matt - so far - has had no returns & no problems concerning both materials. (das & xpel)
(But I have not spoken to him in over a week)


----------



## sjidohair

My das material is awesome,, in northern minnesota weather, 90 degrees or so, we usually dont reach 100. but do have extreme humidity,, and it is perfect,,,,


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> My das material is awesome,,


Well, not for the people who can't use das because they have not spent 1000's of dollars on their system first.
That's why I started this thread in the first place....so all the rest of us could buy Paint protection film(RS-Decal material) from other businesses for 2.88 - 6.50 per sqft. 






sjidohair said:


> ,,,,in northern minnesota weather, 90 degrees or so, we usually dont reach 100. but do have extreme humidity,, and it is perfect,,,,


*Sandy-Jo:*
I have also read that you use XPEL too. (on another forum)
So I have some questions for you.
1. How do you like it?
2. Where do you get it? (I know you said/wrote that you get yours "_from Xpel direct, and local body shops,,_ " so I am wondering what kind of local body shops carry the XPEL? If they are a chain, maybe some are in my area?)




So, for my testing purposes I can buy a das rs-decal from you...to test it along side all of my other materials.
(since you use das rs-decal material as well as the XPEL)


----------



## ashamutt

My 3M PPF is now here! 

I am still waiting on the Rshield.


----------



## mfatty500

ashamutt said:


> My 3M PPF is now here!
> 
> I am still waiting on the Rshield.


Ms. Ashamutt I may have misinformed you but I have been working with 3-M a little more and mine seem to be working better @340* for about 
12-15 sec. I'm using a Geo.Knoght Dk-8.


----------



## ashamutt

mfatty500 said:


> Ms. Ashamutt I may have misinformed you but I have been working with 3-M a little more and mine seem to be working better @340* for about
> 12-15 sec. I'm using a Geo.Knoght Dk-8.


Thanks so much Mike. 

When I finally start my tests(_when the Rshield gets here_) I will be sure to try those settings concerning the 3M PPF.

Now, do you use the actual 3m PPF or the "venture brand" PPF that 3M now carries?

I am getting some of this as well - Venture brand PPF - but it will not be here for 2 more weeks.
(next time my 3M REP is in town teaching a class)


What are your cutter/plotter settings?


----------



## mfatty500

ashamutt said:


> Thanks so much Mike.
> 
> When I finally start my tests(_when the Rshield gets here_) I will be sure to try those settings concerning the 3M PPF.
> 
> Now, do you use the actual 3m PPF or the "venture brand" PPF that 3M now carries?
> 
> I am getting some of this as well - Venture brand PPF - but it will not be here for 2 more weeks.
> (next time my 3M REP is in town teaching a class)
> 
> 
> What are your cutter/plotter settings?


The "Venture shield" has the 3-M logo on it (hope we don't get i trouble for that), on the back of course. My setting are, on my G-tech Force28, Speed 20, blade out a bit more than if you were cutting vinyl, experimenting of course. Good luck!


----------



## ashamutt

mfatty500 said:


> The "Venture shield" has the 3-M logo on it (hope we don't get i trouble for that), on the back of course. My setting are, on my G-tech Force28, Speed 20, blade out a bit more than if you were cutting vinyl, experimenting of course. Good luck!


 
From what I have been told, 3M bought "venture" a while back.
So, I am guessing that all of the Venture ppf has the 3M logo on it now. (?)
(I wonder what is on the backing of all of the "venture" that is being sold on ebay?)

I wonder if they will keep 2 different PPF's on their shelf forever?
I will ask my REP about it just so I can get the story straight.....I do not want to post anything untrue.

I do know that both are 8mil films.

Thanks so much for the settings! 
I really appreciate it.


I will post my Graphtec CE5000-60 & KNK Groove-E settings after my tests.


----------



## mfatty500

ashamutt said:


> From what I have been told, 3M bought "venture" a while back.
> So, I am guessing that all of the Venture ppf has the 3M logo on it now. (?)
> (I wonder what is on the backing of all of the "venture" that is being sold on ebay?)
> 
> I wonder if they will keep 2 different PPF's on their shelf forever?
> I will ask my REP about it just so I can get the story straight.....I do not want to post anything untrue.
> 
> I do know that both are 8mil films.
> 
> Thanks so much for the settings!
> I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> I will post my Graphtec CE5000-60 & KNK Groove-E settings after my tests.


Ok i check on my end also we will compare notes.


----------



## ashamutt

My Rvinyl has just arrived!

Testing can soon begin.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ok so nobody knows what the cost of the 3m material is?if it cost more why even test it?Is there something wrong with the xpel that people dont like?just curious.


----------



## SandyMcC

Leg cramps said:


> Ok so nobody knows what the cost of the 3m material is?if it cost more why even test it?Is there something wrong with the xpel that people dont like?just curious.


Well, you just never know who might sell what for how much? Right? This is America, after all.  So, Mrs. Bacon (and probably a few others here) just want to find out what brands will work well and what brands might not work at all. It's always nice to have a choice (in case something goes out of stock when you need to order) and who knows... maybe one brand works better in some climates versus another. It's all about doing research and reporting findings. 

And thank you, Mrs. Bacon, for wanting to help everyone here!


----------



## ashamutt

Leg cramps said:


> Ok so nobody knows what the cost of the 3m material is?if it cost more why even test it?


I don't think that it costs that much more buying 3M wholesale.(or any of the other products that I will be testing)
I will not bother my REPS and get quotes until I see if the products work just as good or better than XPEL. 

Why test anything?
Well…To see if there is something better out there.
I don't think that it hurts anyone or anything, besides it is _MY_ time, right?  so it does not hurt anything. 
And like SandyM said, "_It's always nice to have a* *choice* (in case something goes out of stock when you need to order) and who knows... maybe one brand works better in some climates versus another. It's all about doing research and reporting findings._ "

**CHOICE* is one of the main points of this whole thread! 

I don’t know about you – or anyone else – but I love being able to have a CHOICE.





Leg cramps said:


> Is there something wrong with the xpel that people dont like?...


 

Not to my knowledge.

Sandyj uses it, right sandyj?....and you like it too, right? 
(you must since you order it in such BIG rolls…48” wide rolls from what I read(?). Wow I would hate to see the shipping fee on that. Eeek.)

Matt uses it in his business. (and he has probably sold more RS-Decals than all of us combined)

Lots of other businesses use it too.
So, no.
No problems concerning XPEL that I am aware of. 

I guess am just a "tester" by nature…I love to see what else is out there and then find out how good it might work.(_and who knows, maybe even better_.)

…and again, I love being able to have a CHOICE.


----------



## miamirhinestone

To me the Xpel works great in my climate we have had 90 + degree weather with 99% humidity then some storms and not one stone has moved


----------



## Leg cramps

my xpel seems to be working good to.as long as you heat press them right and the glue from the rhinestone melts and the decal material melts a lil around the stone.I had one decal that a stone was off a little off so I tried to use my tweezers to remove and couldnt get it loose.it was really on there.When I tried that I said to myself I bet these can handle car washes.Mabey it was just the people on the forum being cuatious with their warnings.Now this is a case where I would test.Ill put one on my car and hit the car wash a bunch of times.


----------



## ashamutt

I will be posting the testing results of my RS-Decal material samples soon. (3M, Clearshield, Rvinyl)

I just thought I would pop in and post another seller of the RS-Decal material.
It is XPEL, and the lowest price that I have found so far – retail pricing that is.

JSI Sign Systems in Norcross, Ga. 
http://www.jsisign.com/products/HT_rhinestones.html
You will find it half way down the page listed under the header “Rhinestone Decal Base Vinyl ("NEW")”


----------



## crcrhinestones

i will be attempting to make my first rhinestone decal this weekend (wish me luck) my husband does vehicle wraps so he is bringing me home some material to try all I know now is one is a 3M material that he laminates the vehicle wrap material with and the other is what he uses over his vinyl letters on banners. I asked him to write down all of the information on both materials so I can let yall know the outcome. btw I am in southeast texas on the gulfcoast it doesn't get much hotter/humid then this.


----------



## tla1217

Good Luck Kirsten!


----------



## sjidohair

Attached Thumbnails



Udpate on my rhinestuds, Decal, it is mid august now,, and it is still kicking strong in Northen Minnesota...
No color change.

So it must be a climate thing.
I am sick of it and want to put a new one up.....
It has passed my test and Now I will sell them In Rhinestuds for clients up North
Korean Rhinestuds
DAS Decal Material


----------



## discoqueen

sjidohair said:


> Attached Thumbnails
> 
> 
> 
> Udpate on my rhinestuds, Decal, it is mid august now,, and it is still kicking strong in Northen Minnesota...
> No color change.
> 
> So it must be a climate thing.
> I am sick of it and want to put a new one up.....
> It has passed my test and Now I will sell them In Rhinestuds for clients up North
> Korean Rhinestuds
> DAS Decal Material


Has anyone in the hot humid year round climate done any testing with rhinestuds? I would be interested to know the results.
If not, I will try this myself!


----------



## sjidohair

yes,, but i am not sure what material was used,,, by others,,

the results were that the rhinestuds lost color,, 

But please test,,, too if you can


----------



## BML Builder

Good luck Kristen!! Thanks for posting, we look forward to hearing the results from your testing and finding out how the decals will hold up in your area. We are slowly get all areas of the US covered on testing. Thanks again.


----------



## crcrhinestones

believe i will be ordering some of the XPEL PPF this seems to be what everyone prefers (or at least I think I've read so much now that I can't keep up with what I've read)
We made a couple of decal materials used Oracal 210 laminate on one (this is material we already had for laminating vinyl) and 3M 8519 for another decal (this is also material we already had for laminating vehicle wrap material) not sure how well either worked but my guess is not as good as the XPEL PPF...loosing stones and had to press twice now i just wish i could find the PPF in a local store b/c i am impatient and don't wanna wait to receive via mail!!


----------



## kentpyper

Ok, Am I going crazy or have ALL THE VIDEOS been removed that show the process after using the cutter and before applying it to the glass? Every link I press, the video is gone...... Can someone send me personally a video of this process?

Thanks,

Kent


----------



## Leg cramps

they are all gone,but have no fear...just clean the area you want to apply the decal.then peel the decal and spray the back with rapid tack,or even soap and water.this allows you time to reposition sticker before the glue catches.then blot out and bubbles and wrinkles and let set.no worries it isnt that hard.just take your time and youll be ok.


----------



## kentpyper

OK, I have down how to make the templates.
I have down how to put it on glass
its the inbetween that I need clarification on.

As I understand it, you use heat transfer tape and remove your stones as normal for a t-shirt. 
Then you take it to the heat press. Now, how do you layer the paint protectant and rhinestones

do you put any craft paper down to cover your heating pad on the bottom part of your press? I assume the top layer is the transfer tape then rhinestones THEN the paint protectant then the paint protectant adhesive layer sheet at the bottom. then you heat this at approx 325 degrees for 10-15 seconds. This sort of melts the protectant and bonds it to the rhinestones. This is all speculation since i dont see the whole step by step process written down anywhere. I dont know if there is anything else you need to do besides spraying it with the secret adhesive activator (soapy water like we use to lay down some vinyl stickers????)

I will make a video if I can figure out the steps.


----------



## crcrhinestones

Kent,
I would like these instructions as well if you find them
also have a question about this step:
"I dont know if there is anything else you need to do besides spraying it with the secret adhesive activator (soapy water like we use to lay down some vinyl stickers????)
is this adhesive activator only used when applying to decal to the window or do you spray the transfer film before you heat press to the paint protective film?

I don't have the paint protection film yet but did some testing using laminate as that's all I had on hand and these are the steps I took:
After picking up the rhinestone design with heat transfer tape we placed the design on the laminate (which should have been PPF) then heat pressed on 330 for 15 seconds we put a teflon sheet under the design on the heat pad as well as over the design to protect all surfaces of the heat press. After heating removed the top transfer film and bottom of the ppf sprayed with windex (as it was most convenient since we knew the laminite didn't work well anyways already lost a few stones) then applied to the back window of my car


----------



## DTFuqua

sounds like you got it right except for experimenting to get the pressure and time right


----------



## crcrhinestones

If anyone has written instructions for applying the decal to the window please send to me...thanks.


----------



## DTFuqua

no you don't spray before you heat press. The spray isn't realy needed except to allow some re-positioning and smoothing of the decal during application


----------



## SickPuppy

I finally got my supplies in. I cut a template no problems. Pressed the stones to the Xpel using 330 degrees for 10 seconds pressure of 4.

The question is what is the secrete of getting the transfer tape off without distorting the decal material.


----------



## discoqueen

Did a rhinestud one and applied to my truck as a test. We'll see what the TX heat & humidity does to it.


----------



## vgary

discoqueen said:


> Did a rhinestud one and applied to my truck as a test. We'll see what the TX heat & humidity does to it.


 
Looks great!


----------



## vgary

SickPuppy said:


> The question is what is the secrete of getting the transfer tape off without distorting the decal material.


Man, that decal stuff IS sticky, isn't it? I tell everyone it's like fruit roll-ups, be careful or it will stick to itself. I basically keep flipping the edge with my fingernail until I get it unstuck from the tape and then peel off the tape at an angle. That usually helps keep the decal intact to the backing.

After I get the transfer tape off, I do the same thing and flip the edge of the decal until I get it to start peeling and I peel the decal 1/4 way off the backing and lay back down, do the next 1/4 of the design off the backing and lay back down, etc. until I have basically lifted the entire design off the backing and laid it back down. This will help your customer when it is time for them to remove and put on the vehicle.

I tell them to peel the design off the backing and lay in one hand sticky side up. Give a couple of sprays of the "special" spray and lay it on the glass. The spray will help them to adjust to the right spot. I also advise them that the decal is VERY sticky and to be careful with little areas like paw claws, that they do not roll over and stick to themselves. But not to worry if that does happen, they can be unstuck with a little effort and maybe a small tool if needed, like a toothpick or something.


----------



## T-Shirtprinter

Am I correct in that the rhinestones are sandwiched inbetween the glass and the clear decal material when applied to the glass? Can't imagine that would look too good. How much material would be needed around the rhinestone design to adhere well?

Little confused.
Rich


----------



## CyberSultan

T-Shirtprinter said:


> Am I correct in that the rhinestones are sandwiched inbetween the glass and the clear decal material when applied to the glass?


The rhinestones get heat pressed on top of the decal material. This gives the rhinestone design the backing it needs to adhere to the car window.


----------



## vgary

T-Shirtprinter said:


> Am I correct in that the rhinestones are sandwiched inbetween the glass and the clear decal material when applied to the glass? Can't imagine that would look too good. How much material would be needed around the rhinestone design to adhere well?
> 
> Little confused.
> Rich


Rich, the rhinestones are heated and adhered to the decal material. The decal is then placed on the outside of the vehicle.

When you complete a decal it looks like this...transfer tape, rhinestones, decal material. Once heated, the rhinestone glue bonds to the decal material as well as the material melts a little to the stones. When the decal is cool to the touch, the transfer tape is removed, the backing from the decal material is removed, leaving the sticky decal with rhinestones to apply to the outside glass of the vehicle.


----------



## Leg cramps

I started cutting my conture on the decal material around the stones at 1.5 mm,but that doesnt leave alot of play so I moved my settings to 2.0 mm.


----------



## SickPuppy

I am using a GX24 cutter to make my templates and sometimes a few of the circles are left in the template so I discovered this little trick.

lay the template down on a flat surface sticky side up then take a tape lint roller and lightly roll it over the back of the template a few time and problem solved. The tape will pick up any circles that were left behind.


----------



## crcrhinestones

SickPuppy said:


> I finally got my supplies in. I cut a template no problems. Pressed the stones to the Xpel using 330 degrees for 10 seconds pressure of 4.
> 
> The question is what is the secrete of getting the transfer tape off without distorting the decal material.


I am thinking you probably have a fancier heat press then me but what is meant by a pressure of 4? To adjust the pressure of my heat press I have to turn a knob that moves the hot part of the press up and down so there's not any #s of pressure. I have the Hotronix heat press it's from DAS but not the auto opening clamp it's one model down.


----------



## DTFuqua

Well, I made it. don't have the right "stones" for what I want and glad I didn't wait because I don't like it as much as I did when I was working on it. It just doesn't look right to me. Need opinions about things ya'll might think are wrong. I know its not a car decal, YET, but I haven't had a bling shirt myself yet so I put this one on a black T.


----------



## miamirhinestone

Hi Terry I think you did a great job


----------



## DTFuqua

miamirhinestone said:


> Hi Terry I think you did a great job


 I'm hoping it looks better on my van than it does the shirt. It looks OK but I feel something I need to get more than $20 for has to be something real special. My only hope for salvation so far is that maybe there are a lot of people that just aren't as picky as me. Or maybe I'm just cheap.


----------



## sjidohair

DTFuqua said:


> I'm hoping it looks better on my van than it does the shirt. It looks OK but I feel something I need to get more than $20 for has to be something real special. My only hope for salvation so far is that maybe there are a lot of people that just aren't as picky as me. Or maybe I'm just cheap.


 
Terry it looks great,,


----------



## miamirhinestone

$ 20.00 is alot of mula for that crap just joking rhinestone art is costly not like vinyl so it's worth every penny


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> I am thinking you probably have a fancier heat press then me but what is meant by a pressure of 4? To adjust the pressure of my heat press I have to turn a knob that moves the hot part of the press up and down so there's not any #s of pressure. I have the Hotronix heat press it's from DAS but not the auto opening clamp it's one model down.


I have a pressure read out on the heat press I adjust the pressure unti it reads 4


----------



## SickPuppy

I discovered another little trick for removing the transfer tape from the decal after pressing. Put it in the freezer for about 2 min. The tape will peal right off.


----------



## tla1217

SickPuppy said:


> I discovered another little trick for removing the transfer tape from the decal after pressing. Put it in the freezer for about 2 min. The tape will peal right off.


Awesome! That was driving me nuts and I knew there had to be an easier way. Love this!


----------



## tla1217

DTFuqua said:


> Well, I made it. don't have the right "stones" for what I want and glad I didn't wait because I don't like it as much as I did when I was working on it. It just doesn't look right to me. Need opinions about things ya'll might think are wrong. I know its not a car decal, YET, but I haven't had a bling shirt myself yet so I put this one on a black T.


Looks great, Terry and that will make a really nice decal. Good job!


----------



## discoqueen

SickPuppy said:


> I discovered another little trick for removing the transfer tape from the decal after pressing. Put it in the freezer for about 2 min. The tape will peal right off.


Thank you!! I was having a terrible time with this the other day!


----------



## SickPuppy

Now I am working on a way to remove static electricity from the transfer tape. When laying the transfer tape over the stones the static will cause some of them to jump up and move out of position.


----------



## kentpyper

Has anyone tried using the laminating material that sign shops use to laminate their stickers...... I grabbed some from a sign shop buddy of mine and it feels close to the same material, but if someone has already tested this then no use for me to... it sure would be a lot cheaper and easier to get.


----------



## tla1217

Does anyone else get a bunch of glue seeping out along the sides when you press the decal?


----------



## SickPuppy

I have not had that issue yet. You may be using too much pressure.


----------



## crcrhinestones

kentpyper said:


> Has anyone tried using the laminating material that sign shops use to laminate their stickers...... I grabbed some from a sign shop buddy of mine and it feels close to the same material, but if someone has already tested this then no use for me to... it sure would be a lot cheaper and easier to get.


 
I tried using Oracle laminating material as well as 3M material used over the vehicle wraps. Did not have much success from either but I still have not tried the PPF (it is on order and hopefully will come in this week) to be able to compare my results. I have had a decal using the Oracle on my car since Friday and have lost at least 6 stones already.


----------



## spiderx1

To reduce static electricity wipe with a dryer sheet. Same ones u throw in with the cloths.


----------



## kellyet

Are you still using the xpel or did you like one of the others you tested better? I can't find a link where you might have updated this info!!
kellye


----------



## ashamutt

Good news everyone!   

I FINALLY found a video about "creating & applying a rhinestone decal". 

A couple of times a week I do a Google & YouTube search for these videos since the others ones have been removed.

I do believe that this person is a TSF member(?) because even though he does not state his name he mentions TSF! 

PLEASE DO NOT thank me for this video.... I did not make it.
If it ever comes to light who made it give a BIG thanks to them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH0y6cqOxDg


Also, if the person who made this video reads this.... can you PLEASE(please?) make another video of the actual _CUTTING part_ of the XPEL PPF?

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH for the great video above.
If I could click the "thanks" button, I would! 


P.S. Scott....maybe you could make a cool "how to create a RS-Decal" soon? 
(hint hint - please please)


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> Good news everyone!
> 
> I FINALLY found a video about "creating & applying a rhinestone decal".
> 
> A couple of times a week I do a Google & YouTube search for these videos since the others ones have been removed.
> 
> I do believe that this person is a TSF member(?) because even though he does not state his name he mentions TSF!
> 
> PLEASE DO NOT thank me for this video.... I did not make it.
> If it ever comes to light who made it give a BIG thanks to them.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH0y6cqOxDg
> 
> 
> Also, if the person who made this video reads this.... can you PLEASE(please?) make another video of the actual _CUTTING part_ of the XPEL PPF?
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH for the great video above.
> If I could click the "thanks" button, I would!
> 
> 
> P.S. Scott....maybe you could make a cool "how to create a RS-Decal" soon?
> (hint hint - please please)


Great video, the freezer tip was just brilliant, wonder who came up with that idea.


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> Great video, the freezer tip was just brilliant, wonder who came up with that idea.


 
uhhh... I think it was someone that has an ill doggie.


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> Also, if the person who made this video reads this.... can you PLEASE(please?) make another video of the actual _CUTTING part_ of the XPEL PPF?


Ashamutt what do you need to know about the contour cut of the xpel. I use a GX24 with a 60 degree blade with a .5 offset and 120 grams of down force. 

I create the contour cut with WinPCSign using the join and transparent group settings then I create a .08 outline around the design. This is going to create an outline around all the holes but it also creates an outline around the outer image. Just select the outer image line and delete the rest.


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> Ashamutt what do you need to know about the contour cut of the xpel. I use a GX24 with a 60 degree blade with a .5 offset and 120 grams of down force.
> 
> I create the contour cut with WinPCSign using the join and transparent group settings then I create a .08 outline around the design. This is going to create an outline around all the holes but it also creates an outline around the outer image. Just select the outer image line and delete the rest.


 
It is not what I need to "_know_", for I have most of the settings. 

It is the fact that I would like to "_see/watch_" this accomplished in a video.
(kind of like Matt's "_part 1_" video.)

"_Seeing/watching_" is so much better for me. (and for a lot of folks on here too.) 

This new video "creating & placing" is going to help SO MANY people.  (Thank you for making this video whoever you are!) 
And I know that if another video is made concerning the "_cutting part_" it will help many more.


----------



## tla1217

I agree, I like the video's too. It's easier to watch and learn.


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> It is not what I need to "_know_", for I have most of the settings.
> 
> It is the fact that I would like to "_see/watch_" this accomplished in a video.
> (kind of like Matt's "_part 1_" video.)
> 
> "_Seeing/watching_" is so much better for me. (and for a lot of folks on here too.)
> 
> This new video "creating & placing" is going to help SO MANY people.  (Thank you for making this video whoever you are!)
> And I know that if another video is made concerning the "_cutting part_" it will help many more.


This is a demo I cerated for contour cutting a design for a decal.

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/decalCut.swf


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> This is a demo I cerated for contour cutting a design for a decal.
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/decalCut.swf


 
Great! thanks!


Now, if someone could show the next step.

Sending it to the cutter and cutting the PPF.

This would be the last video needed in the "RS-Decal" step-by-step video instructions. 

Unless someone can think of another RS-Decal video that is needed?


----------



## sunnydayz

Thanks for the video, its always nice when there are those that are willing to share what they learn here  I am sure many people will appreciate it.


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> Great! thanks!
> 
> 
> Now, if someone could show the next step.
> 
> Sending it to the cutter and cutting the PPF.
> 
> This would be the last video needed in the "RS-Decal" step-by-step video instructions.
> 
> Unless someone can think of another RS-Decal video that is needed?


there you go

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/xpelcontourcut.swf


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> there you go
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/xpelcontourcut.swf


 
awww, thanks SP! You are too awesome!


Now....may I bug you one last time?  
(or anyone else out there that has a video camera)

Can someone video record the loading of the XPEL PPF into the cutter, then show the cutter cutting the XPEL PPF and then weeding the XPEL PPF?


----------



## SickPuppy

ashamutt said:


> awww, thanks SP! You are too awesome!
> 
> 
> Now....may I bug you one last time?
> (or anyone else out there that has a video camera)
> 
> Can someone video record the loading of the XPEL PPF into the cutter, then show the cutter cutting the XPEL PPF and then weeding the XPEL PPF?


I will have to dig out my video camera for that one but I am sure someone has a You Tube of it


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> "_Seeing/watching_" is so much better for me. (and for a lot of folks on here too.)


As I've always said, if a picture is worth a thousand words, then a video is worth ten thousand!


----------



## kentpyper

Thanks for the video! It really fills in the gaps of information that were missing! WTG!


----------



## SickPuppy

New video of how to join contour cut objects into 1 solid object. Used to create decals 

http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/joinimages.swf


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> New video of how to join contour cut objects into 1 solid object. Used to create decals
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/joinimages.swf


 

Great video! 
Thanks again SP! 

Now....it looks like it is ready to send to the cutter.
(hint hint)


----------



## miamirhinestone

Now I really need to buy my cutter scissors work but not as nice as that

Thanks for the videos


----------



## SandyMcC

SickPuppy said:


> New video of how to join contour cut objects into 1 solid object. Used to create decals
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/joinimages.swf


Great video and got my brain thinking about other ways to do the same thing but maybe easier in KNK/ACS Studio! Thanks for the ideas!!! And thanks for taking the time to make the video.


----------



## SickPuppy

If you were to sell rhinestone heat transfers how would you package and ship them. The transfer tape I use could not withstand the shipping process. By the time you received the transfer it would just be a box of rhinestones and a blank piece of transfer tape.


----------



## miamirhinestone

I wrap it up in saran wrap go to costco,bj and buy a big roll of it and wrap it tight works for me


----------



## BlingItOn

I tape the transfer down to a piece of cardboard and put another piece on top. I have never heard any complaints of rhinestones shifting or a damaged transfer. 

I just shipped (110) 8 x 7 hornets and stuck a piece of cardboard in between every 15 transfers and then wrapped the entire stack in bubble wrap. All 110 transfers arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## tla1217

Darn! I can't seem to watch the video's. I just get a blank page.


----------



## Eview1

I did not bet a blank page.. it shut down my browser




tla1217 said:


> Darn! I can't seem to watch the video's. I just get a blank page.


----------



## tla1217

Yikes! I'm dying to see it too....


----------



## ashamutt

I watched it just fine, but had to wait a few minutes for it to load.


----------



## SickPuppy

Sorry I published them in flash and they are high resolution. Depending on your connection it can take some time to load. I will compress them and reload them later this weekend


----------



## SickPuppy

Discovered a new trick today.

I have been doing 2 and three color designs and have been picking up the first color stones and then using the same transfer to pickup the second and third until I have all the colors on one transfer tape. Well getting the colors to line up can be tricky. 

I discovered that you can heat press the Xpel several times without doing any damage. This is what I do now. I put each color stone on its own transfer sheet and press them to the decal one at a time. What you have to do is trim the excess transfer tape to about 1/4 inch away from the stones. This will allow you to lay the design on top of the decal and the stones will hold the tape up and keep it off of the decal. 

This method will allow you to take tweezers and move the transfer tape into position.
It does not save time but it allows for more accurate placement of the different colors.


----------



## kentpyper

Good idea sickpuppy, took me a minute to understand why I am trimming the transfer material to a 1/4" but finally figured out you do this because if you don't the transfer tape will hang down too far and stick to the heat press material making it harder to reposition it.

Thanks for the tip!

Kent


----------



## SickPuppy

I published the demos in a lower resolution WMV format hope that helps. I also left the high resolution SWF files up for those that can view them.



http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/decalcontourcut.wmv
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/joinimages.wmv 
http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/xpelcontourcut.wmv


----------



## ashamutt

SickPuppy said:


> I published the demos in a lower resolution WMV format hope that helps. I also left the high resolution SWF files up for those that can view them.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/decalcontourcut.wmv
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/joinimages.wmv
> http://www.rhinestoneexchange.com/demo/xpelcontourcut.wmv


 
AWESOME.....and they load MUCH faster now!

Thanks so much.


Now all I am waiting on is for someone to dig out their "video camera" and actually film the XPEL PPF being cut.


What cutter do you use SP?


----------



## crcrhinestones

sickpuppy - have a question for you regarding being able to heat press the xpel several times...i just received the xpel on friday and we made 2 decals and on both the xpel melted in a few spots (never harmed the decal it only melted a few inches away from the rhinestone decal). We heated the first at 330 for 10 seconds and for the second lowered the temp to 315 and it didn't melt as bad but still some...do you think we are pressing too hot?
also, we used a teflon sheet over the decal


----------



## Leg cramps

you want to cut the film around the decal material and weed before you heat press.see picture below.the yellow is the decal material.


----------



## ashamutt

crcrhinestones said:


> sickpuppy - have a question for you regarding being able to heat press the xpel several times...i just received the xpel on friday and we made 2 decals and on both the xpel melted in a few spots (never harmed the decal it only melted a few inches away from the rhinestone decal). We heated the first at 330 for 10 seconds and for the second lowered the temp to 315 and it didn't melt as bad but still some...do you think we are pressing too hot?
> also, we used a teflon sheet over the decal


 
Hey CRCR, 

I am not SP, but I will chime in until he returns. 

What heat press do you have/are you using?

Remember that every heat press is different and heat platens all have different temps even when set at the same temp.
(hope I explained that right.)

So, even though your heat press is set to 330° it might really be heated to 335°,340° or even higher.
(or sometimes lower)

When directions state "press at so-and-so degrees" that is just a general starting temp.

I would say that your press might be running a little on the hot side.
So lower the temp little by little until you get that "sweet spot". 

I use a pyrometer to measure the temp of my heat platen so as to get the _real_ temp.(or as close to it as possible)
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-presses-equipment/t73024.html

Atkins Hand Pyrometer Thermocouple Digital Thermometer - eBay (item 380263203100 end time Sep-03-10 02:42:59 PDT)


----------



## irish

Eric, this works if you have a cutter, but for those of us that don't, we have to press first and then cut.


----------



## SickPuppy

crcrhinestones said:


> sickpuppy - have a question for you regarding being able to heat press the xpel several times...i just received the xpel on friday and we made 2 decals and on both the xpel melted in a few spots (never harmed the decal it only melted a few inches away from the rhinestone decal). We heated the first at 330 for 10 seconds and for the second lowered the temp to 315 and it didn't melt as bad but still some...do you think we are pressing too hot?
> also, we used a teflon sheet over the decal


I use the Phoenix Fire and I have lowered the temp to 320 degrees I press at a pressure of 5-6.

I have seen some melting of the back side of the Xpel carrier sheet but not the decal material. I place a Teflon sheet under and over the decal to protect the heat press. I have pressed the decal material 3 times without any damage to the material, the back side of the carrier sheet does melt a little.

Can you post a pic of where it is melting.


----------



## DTFuqua

irish said:


> Eric, this works if you have a cutter, but for those of us that don't, we have to press first and then cut.


If you have a printer, size the image like it should be and then lay that over the "decal material" and cut with an X-acto knife or some such tool. That way, you don't have the extra material away from the rhinestones to get burned. I'm just assuming that the rhinestones keep the heating element from touching the "decal material" when it's cut close. I suppose I need to get off my butt and actualy make one myself so I can quit assuming.


----------



## SickPuppy

Sorry, I should have stated that I use a GX24 vinyl cutter to contour cut the decal and weed the excess away prior to pressing.


----------



## fishyboy1

SickPuppy said:


> Sorry, I should have stated that I use a GX24 vinyl cutter to contour cut the decal and weed the excess away prior to pressing.


Great Videos!!!

What settings are you using on your GX-24 for the xpel material? Are you using the stuff that's green/blue colored?


----------



## SickPuppy

fishyboy1 said:


> Great Videos!!!
> 
> What settings are you using on your GX-24 for the xpel material? Are you using the stuff that's green/blue colored?


Yes it is the light green stuff

I use a 60 degree blade .5 offset with 120 grams of force. DO NOT double cut it is unnecessary and will cut the carrier sheet.

When you are weeding pull the excess decal material away from the main object don't try to weed it like vinyl. What I do is pull up a corner and after I get it pulled away from the main decal I cut the excess. That way I can pull the excess away from the main piece without getting it stuck to itself.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Everyone! Everything is looking great and all the new designs are AWESOME! Sorry I have been MIA. We are in the process of moving into a new store front and it is insane moving all this stuff and trying to keep up with orders. I need to find some time to get back here for posts soon. We just sold our 800th rhinestone decal yesterday and they are still going strong. Just completed an order yesterday of 125 and today have another order for 50 rhinestone decals. 

Here is part one of the big order.


----------



## tla1217

Way to go Matt! Just one question, do you send your decals without the transfer film on top?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, They are much easier for customers to apply without the transfer tape. That is why we make all of our designs so dense so they are like stickers. For detailed thin designs we do use the tape to apply.


----------



## tla1217

Awesome, thanks! Oh, and congrats on your new store...


----------



## kentpyper

What are you charging for the big "P"? If you don't mind me asking. Are you using the xpel material?

thanks!


----------



## SickPuppy

Way to go Matt, I am getting ready for a 2 week setup at a Military Base. I anticipate selling 400 decals. In the past I have made 6 to 8 thousand in just T-Shirt sales alone at this location. I hope to reach the 15,000 mark this year. There are no local shops making rhinestone decals so I should get a good turnout.

If all goes well I will go back for 2 more weeks just prior to Christmas.


----------



## tla1217

That's great sick! How did you get in on something like that? Do you offer special prices for the military?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Sweet Sick! That should be awesome!!! Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

kentpyper said:


> What are you charging for the big "P"? If you don't mind me asking. Are you using the xpel material?
> 
> thanks!


Hey Kent, Yes, for this order the P decals were $9.00 each on the bulk order. We do wholesale/Fundraising % pricing off our retail price for businesses, schools and leagues.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We go all the way up to a 60% discount/Return from our retail based on quantity.


----------



## SickPuppy

tla1217 said:


> That's great sick! How did you get in on something like that? Do you offer special prices for the military?


It is not hard just contact the AAFES services business manager at the Military Base that you want to go into. They will give you the required paperwork to fill out. I had to take samples of everything I sell for approval. They limit me to 3 weeks at a time I usually go in for 2 weeks 2 or 3 times a year. AAFES will take 20 to 25% depending on the time of year

I don't offer special prices for the military but they do not pay sales tax so they get a 7% discount over non military customers. I create Military themed products.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Where are you setting up your storefront, Matt?


----------



## ltipton

Way to go Matt, been wondering where you have been. Do you find it easier to do the outline first and then the interior of the design.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We have about 1,000 sports vinyl decals already designed that we have used for years from our main site and we are just turning the silhouttes into rhinestone designs to do the multi dec.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> Where are you setting up your storefront, Matt?


Hey Boom, It is in Lakewood Ranch, FL. Sarasota Area just south of Tampa. We have 8 schools within a 5 mile radius of the store and one right across the street. It is crazy in this area. 2 High Schools, 2 Middle and 3 Elem and one Charter. It will be about a month or so before I am all ready to open up though. Just trying to keep up with orders right now. LOL


----------



## SickPuppy

Matt with that kind of volume are you using a rhinestone press or still using cut templates.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Sweet, Matt. I may have to take a trip there. Let me know when you open.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SickPuppy said:


> Matt with that kind of volume are you using a rhinestone press or still using cut templates.


Hey Sick, I'm confused on the question. Sorry. Please explain?


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Sick, I'm confused on the question. Sorry. Please explain?


 
Just guessing...but maybe he is talking about a "rhinestone robot" machine?


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Sick, I'm confused on the question. Sorry. Please explain?


Are you still using templates or have you upgraded to a automatic rhinestone machine like the CAMS 1v-2p


----------



## TheDecalWorld

What's up Ms. B!!! Ok, That makes since. No Sick, we do not use those expensive machines at all. We can produce the transfers much faster than the machine with our cut templates. With a one color 700 stone design I can make a transfer in about 1 minute. The machines cant come close to that. 2 color design in about 3 minutes. We have it down now. 

Tip of the Day!!!

Also for those of you other there that are cutting templates and getting the top layer of the backer board ripping up on the transfer tape. Get some of the clear packaging tape and layer it over the backer board before you place your template on it. This will fix that issue and also make the template last much longer! It is awesome, we are doing this will every template we make now.


----------



## SickPuppy

TheDecalWorld said:


> What's up Ms. B!!! Ok, That makes since. No Sick, we do not use those expensive machines at all. We can produce the transfers much faster than the machine with our cut templates. With a one color 700 stone design I can make a transfer in about 1 minute. The machines cant come close to that. 2 color design in about 3 minutes. We have it down now.


Damn it is taking me 10 min to make a 1 color decal and 15-20 min for a 2 color. I can't even imagine trying to do a 4 or 5 color one.

That is 133 hours to make 400 decals at 20 min each. I hope to get the process down to less than 5 min


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> What's up Ms. B!!!


 
Heyyyyy Matt!!! 
Great to hear about your store and how BUSY you all are!  Awesome
My hubby and I will take a long drive over there when you open. 
(it is great to see you around here too)





TheDecalWorld said:


> Tip of the Day!!!
> 
> Also for those of you other there that are cutting templates and getting the top layer of the backer board ripping up on the transfer tape. Get some of the clear packaging tape and layer it over the backer board before you place your template on it. This will fix that issue and also make the template last much longer! It is awesome, we are doing this will every template we make now.


 
As always, another great tip from you.


How thick is your backer?

Mine is .090(very thick) (I sent you a piece of this if I remember correctly) (?)


----------



## TheDecalWorld

What? Sick, What part is taking so long? Let me know and I can give you some hints to speed it up.

I just did this entire order this morning by myself of 36 decals of different designs. It took me 1 hour and 56 minutes to make all 36 of the 2 color transfers. They range from 525-756 stones in the different designs. I always time my jobs to keep track and have an idea for labor cost on future employees. That comes to about 3min 22 sec per design. Used chinese stones though which slowed me down to pick out the bad ones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

HEy Mrs. B! It's 2 for 1 Wednesday! LOL. Here is tip #2 of the day! 

Don't use the hard backer board. Use foam board and do the tape around it to protect it. The great thing about the foam board it you just take an exacto knife and cut out the perfect size of you template to save material. I leave about 1 inch around the template material that is now covered in the clear tape to act as a laminate. Now the best part about the foam board!!! It is a little soft and smooshy. So it makes it much easier to layer multiple colors because when you press down it has some give in it and picks up the 2nd-3rd-or 4th layer much easier than the hard backer boards. With the hard board it is sometimes hard to get the inside stones on the dense designs. 

Wow I better save the rest of my secrets for later. You are pulling them all out of me in one day. LOL j/k anyone let me know if they have any questions on anything.


----------



## crcrhinestones

wow Matt this is awesome...I am with Sick it takes me forever and the only way I can do 2 colors is if the stones are two different sizes...if i already have the template it takes me about 10 mins to do a 2 color (2 different size stones) 
love the MOM with paw print as O will try and make these this week


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> HEy Mrs. B! It's 2 for 1 Wednesday! LOL. Here is tip #2 of the day!
> 
> Don't use the hard backer board. Use foam board and do the tape around it to protect it. The great thing about the foam board it you just take an exacto knife and cut out the perfect size of you template to save material. I leave about 1 inch around the template material that is now covered in the clear tape to act as a laminate. Now the best part about the foam board!!! It is a little soft and smooshy. So it makes it much easier to layer multiple colors because when you press down it has some give in it and picks up the 2nd-3rd-or 4th layer much easier than the hard backer boards. With the hard board it is sometimes hard to get the inside stones on the dense designs.
> 
> Wow I better save the rest of my secrets for later. You are pulling them all out of me in one day. LOL j/k anyone let me know if they have any questions on anything.


 
Too funny Matt! 

Ok, as soon as all of my large stack of ultra thick chipboard is gone I will go to foam board! 

Do you get yours at the dollar store or someplace cheaper? (I can't remember what you said) 


Now, only when you get the time, maybe you could make an "RS-Decal relay race" video of yourself pounding out the designs? 

To show how you do it so fast!
(I would love to see this in action because I just can't imagine it!) (wow)


----------



## crcrhinestones

are yall buying sheets of the foam board like 5'x10' and just cutting to size are smaller individual sheets like the hard backer board from DAS?
i am going to check $ store for some where else are yall buying from?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We bought about 20 from Michaels when they were having a sale and got them for $1.25 each. They are the big sheets that we just cut to size for each template.


----------



## vgary

Wow, Matt, you are smokin' through these decals!! They look awesome! Can't wait to see pix of your new digs when you get it open.


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> Tip of the Day!!!
> 
> Also for those of you other there that are cutting templates and getting the top layer of the backer board ripping up on the transfer tape. Get some of the clear packaging tape and layer it over the backer board before you place your template on it. This will fix that issue and also make the template last much longer! It is awesome, we are doing this will every template we make now.


Okay, I can see the advantage of having the "squishier" foam for the give, but if you are pushing many times won't it eventually become unusable? I will need to try some foam board. What thickness are you using, please?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The tape protects it. I have used my baseball mom design over 100 times and it still looks brand new. It does not push in that much, just enough to have some give and make it easier.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

crcrhinestones said:


> wow Matt this is awesome...I am with Sick it takes me forever and the only way I can do 2 colors is if the stones are two different sizes...if i already have the template it takes me about 10 mins to do a 2 color (2 different size stones)
> love the MOM with paw print as O will try and make these this week


Kirsten, Why do you stones have to be different sizes?


----------



## Boomerbabe

And what is the thickness of the foam board, please?


----------



## Boomerbabe

I discovered the covering of the exposed backer board with tape yesterday about 1/2 way through an order of 25 transfers. It was my "duh" moment


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> And what is the thickness of the foam board, please?


They are 20"x30"x3/16"


----------



## Serenity10

To those of you who are doing well selling your rhinestone transfers, are you going to the schools and presenting them as a fundraising opprutunity or what? I'm trying to figure out how to get out there with mine. I've sold a few by giving one to a mom on a team and the word of mouth.

April


----------



## Serenity10

Just wanted to bump this one back up and see if I can get replies


----------



## SandyMcC

Serenity10 said:


> To those of you who are doing well selling your rhinestone transfers, are you going to the schools and presenting them as a fundraising opprutunity or what? I'm trying to figure out how to get out there with mine. I've sold a few by giving one to a mom on a team and the word of mouth.
> 
> April


You might see if you can find out who the PTA/PTO presidents are at your local schools. When my boys were in school, I was heavily involved in our PTO and we "stay-at-home moms" were the ones to contact whenever there was a new fund-raising idea!  The principal and other school officials will pretty much allow the PTO/PTA to decide on these things, if they've had a good track record. Some school web sites will provide contact info regarding the PTA/PTO, so you may be able to find it quite easily.

If you have ANY friends with kids in school, start there. See if they can find out who to contact in the PTA/PTO. And start with some freebies to give away that have the school mascot. Once they see them, they're going to go, "WOW!" : ) And then you should be good to go!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Congrats on your new store front and sells


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Great Matt, I love your designs they are great.


----------



## crcrhinestones

Matt, I am using two different size stones on one template to make a 2 color design...I don't have an alignment system so that's the only way we've figured out to make a 2 color design. I've seen your video where you have 2 templates and you are able to just pick up the second color with the same transfer tape but we have major static issues so wouldn't be able to line it up so closely without the rhinestones flipping up onto the transfer film.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

HI Kirsten, Have you tried a few of the tips mentioned on the post here? Seems like some are having success with that? Give it a try and it should help. Good luck.


----------



## fishyboy1

SickPuppy said:


> Yes it is the light green stuff
> 
> I use a 60 degree blade .5 offset with 120 grams of force. DO NOT double cut it is unnecessary and will cut the carrier sheet.
> 
> When you are weeding pull the excess decal material away from the main object don't try to weed it like vinyl. What I do is pull up a corner and after I get it pulled away from the main decal I cut the excess. That way I can pull the excess away from the main piece without getting it stuck to itself.


 
Thanks! I found out the stuff we are using is for the templates instead of the decals. It is Hartco 425. I can't get it to cut through the material and weed easily.


----------



## kentpyper

Hartco 425 is GREAT, you must not be using enough pressure or your knife is not set deep enough. When I weed my templates, i peel the backing off of the Hartco and apply it to my glass window. I make sure its on there nice and tight then peel. most of my dots stay on the glass. If you peel faster, more stay on the glass BUT if you have very tight registration or a complex design, I would peel more carefully. BTW, on my ROLAND GX-24 my pressure is at 230


----------



## fishyboy1

kentpyper said:


> Hartco 425 is GREAT, you must not be using enough pressure or your knife is not set deep enough. When I weed my templates, i peel the backing off of the Hartco and apply it to my glass window. I make sure its on there nice and tight then peel. most of my dots stay on the glass. If you peel faster, more stay on the glass BUT if you have very tight registration or a complex design, I would peel more carefully. BTW, on my ROLAND GX-24 my pressure is at 230


Man I just can't figure it out. I have my force maxxed out at 250 and my blade is all the way (yes all the way out), and it still doesn't cut all the way through. What the heck am I doing wrong.


----------



## Serenity10

Kristen, it sounds like (and I may have just read it wrong) but that you may just be having a problem with static. If you can rub your transfer tape with a drier sheet or buy some of the static cling spray and spray your transfer tape prior to transfer. I don't use an alignment system with many of my 2 color designs. Just do them like Matt. And if you take away the static you shouldn't have a problem with the stones jumping up no matter the size. Right now I work with mostly ss10's.

April


----------



## SickPuppy

fishyboy1 said:


> Man I just can't figure it out. I have my force maxxed out at 250 and my blade is all the way (yes all the way out), and it still doesn't cut all the way through. What the heck am I doing wrong.


Are you using a 60 degree balde with a .5 offset.


----------



## fishyboy1

SickPuppy said:


> Are you using a 60 degree balde with a .5 offset.


 
Yes to both.


----------



## SickPuppy

fishyboy1 said:


> Thanks! I found out the stuff we are using is for the templates instead of the decals. It is Hartco 425. I can't get it to cut through the material and weed easily.


If it is not weeding just lay it down sticky side up and use blue painters tape to pat it down. That will remove the unweeded circles.


----------



## SickPuppy

fishyboy1 said:


> Man I just can't figure it out. I have my force maxxed out at 250 and my blade is all the way (yes all the way out), and it still doesn't cut all the way through. What the heck am I doing wrong.


I am only using 210 on the force and it cut fine. This might be a dumb question but are you trying to cut all the through the material and the carrier sheet?


----------



## fishyboy1

SickPuppy said:


> I am only using 210 on the force and it cut fine. This might be a dumb question but are you trying to cut all the through the material and the carrier sheet?


hmmm, yeah I just don't get it. I'm using cleancut blades, 60 degree. No I'm not trying to cut through it the carrier sheet too. ahahaha, I'd just be happy to cut all the way through the material right now. I cut vinyl all day with no problems, but I put in the Hartco 425 and have to put the blade all the way out and force = 250, and double cut it just to get it to where I can pick the dots out with tweezers (pain in the butt)

Doug


----------



## allhamps

Kirsten, you can make your own alignment system. Just get some various sized poster frames, preferably the ones with flat edges, and use those to measure and hold your transfer tape. As long as you set up the weed border around your design, about an inch on each side, and make sure you keep the top left hand corner in exactly the same spot, almost anything will work as an alignment system. I've broken several of my "frames" from DAS, and I have a VERY large design that I do (18x21), that they didn't have a frame for, so I just got picture frames


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Kirsten, you can make your own alignment system. Just get some various sized poster frames, preferably the ones with flat edges, and use those to measure and hold your transfer tape. As long as you set up the weed border around your design, about an inch on each side, and make sure you keep the top left hand corner in exactly the same spot, almost anything will work as an alignment system. I've broken several of my "frames" from DAS, and I have a VERY large design that I do (18x21), that they didn't have a frame for, so I just got picture frames


 
Thanks so much for this great tip! 

I will go to the craft store today.

What size frames do you use? (most common?)
And what do you mean by "ones with flat edges"?

(the outer frame part is flat?)


----------



## allhamps

Yes, I mean the actual frame itself is flat, and not like the rounded or beveled fancy frames. Typically, you can find frames with "flat" sides for posters. Sorry, but I don't know how to explain it better I use my 8x10 frame the most for my individual decals, my 11x17, I think frame for my ladies shirt designs and multiple decals, and then the 16x18 for most of my other designs or large decal orders.


----------



## azdesigns

Is there a sight that explains exactly what you need to get started with rhinestones and how exactly to make the transfers and decals and describing what kind of cutter to use and how to buy the right kind of cutter (not the most expensive) to do the rhinestones and to make t-shirt transfers?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

What mil is the sand blast mask and do you need different mils for different sized stones?


----------



## Serenity10

Tammy,

Not that I know of. I very new to this and what I did was read and research here. I found everything I needed. There is a thread when you first come in that tells you all about the software that is available. After you choose that you will need a vinyl cutter that suits your needs, rhinestones, transfer tape and the template material which I think many use the hartco sandblast. There are lots of videos available. I believe Sandy Jo a memebr here has many posted and there are some on youtube etc.

Hope that helps!
April


----------



## tla1217

You can also rub the template with a dryer sheet before putting your stones in it. This along with rubbing a dryer sheet on the transfer sheet should pretty much eliminate the static.


----------



## lattemarie

I've designed this vinyl and rhinestone car decal for a new high school here, and am debating if I should just make it a rhinestone only decal instead. I've read here that if you do a combination decal then it needs to be a two step application process by first applying the vinyl, then applying the decal over the vinyl. Is that correct? Is it possible to press the vinyl to the Expel, then press again for the rhinestones? I don't want to have to personally apply all of the decals that I hope to sell. ;-)

My original thinking behind making this decal a combination of vinyl and rhinestones is because since this is a new high school, I'm not sure people will readily recognize the block "S" all by itself to identify the high school.

Any suggestions or recommendations would be greatly appreciated. 

TIA!


----------



## DTFuqua

Firdt thing, your "dotds" seem to be touching. Tjis is ok for hand placment for something like shirts but you need some space between the "dots" to make a template out of it and for heat pressing them to the sticker material. Second, DON'T HEAT PRESS REGU;AR SIGN VINYL!! For what your talking about doing, you apply the two things seperatly. I would put the vinyl sticker on first and then the rhinestone sticker. Good luck.
Terry


----------



## lattemarie

DTFuqua said:


> Firdt thing, your "dotds" seem to be touching. Tjis is ok for hand placment for something like shirts but you need some space between the "dots" to make a template out of it and for heat pressing them to the sticker material. Second, DON'T HEAT PRESS REGU;AR SIGN VINYL!! For what your talking about doing, you apply the two things seperatly. I would put the vinyl sticker on first and then the rhinestone sticker. Good luck.
> Terry


Oh yes, I do have to do more adjusting on this design to make the circles not touch. Thank-you for the reminder about not heat pressing sign vinyl. I'm just trying to figure out a way to do this in one step is all, and didn't know if regular vinyl would work at all or not. I just may have to go with a two step process after all. Has anyone sold them this way with the instructions for the customer to apply themselves? If so, does it seem to be working out ok?


----------



## DTFuqua

I think Matt does. If you want a single step process for your customers, there is a way but it will cost more for extra clear sticker material. Don't trim the clear to the rhinestone pattern but cut it to include the whole thing, vinyl and rhinestones. then heat press the rhinestones on the clear and after letting it cool, put the vinyl on the clear too. Then the customer will apply everything at one time in a fairly simple process.


----------



## lattemarie

That makes total sense, thank-you so much, Terry!!!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

What is the most common size stone used? What hartco material 425 or the 9 series? Does thread art sell quality stones?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

David, We currently use all ss10 stones to make it easier. We are using the Hartco 425 for our templates right now as well. Foam board as our backerboard with tape over top for protection. Hope this helps you.


----------



## fishyboy1

TheDecalWorld said:


> David, We currently use all ss10 stones to make it easier. We are using the Hartco 425 for our templates right now as well. Foam board as our backerboard with tape over top for protection. Hope this helps you.


 
Are you cutting your holes right at 3mm or do you go a little bigger for the 10ss?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We cut at 3.3 for ss10 stones. We found that works best for us.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Matt, where do you purchase your stones?


----------



## DTFuqua

One question that was asked and I didn't see an answer here is "what hartco material?". THe green/blue 425 series seems to work best when cconsidering how it works in the cutter and use-ability for rhinestones. It also does a heck of a job for sandblasting mask on just about anything you might be able to sandblast an image on to.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We have started to purchase or stones from overseas now that we are buying in large bulk. We buy the Korean and Chinese stones.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Is thread are a good supplier? I have no idea what kind of stones they sell.


----------



## ashamutt

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Is thread are a good supplier? I have no idea what kind of stones they sell.


 
*Hey Moto*, 

ShineArt is a great place to buy stones. 
(the best and least expensive here in the U.S.A)
Call and speak to Jamie, she is wonderful to work with.

(Matt used to purchase all of his stones from ShineArt, but I guess he went "bigtime" now.)



About ThreadArt, I have never purchased stones from them, but I used to purchase my Chinese acrylic hotfix tape from threadart.
Now, I purchase it from ShineArt because it is A LOT cheaper there. (and yes, you can buy 1 roll at a time even though their price list states a minimum) 




*Matt,* how are the import fees?
I have heard/read that they are astronomical.
(?)

Did you end up going with any of the Korean suppliers that I told you about or someone totally different?
If different, who?


----------



## allhamps

Correction to MS. Bacon: To my knowledge, I have NEVER sold stones to ThreadArt. I have on occassion bought stones from their website in an emergency, but they are not as shiny as the ones I have imported, so I don't use them any more.


----------



## ashamutt

LOL...I was just searching for the post.

Sorry about the mix up. 

I thought that at one time - many months ago - that you stated that threadart got some of their stones from you?

oops...I guess that I misread. 

Please forgive. 

I will correct my post.


----------



## allhamps

Not a problem. It was actually I, who bought some emergency stones from them


----------



## ashamutt

allhamps said:


> Not a problem. It was actually I, who bought some emergency stones from them


 
OK...now I remember the thread.
(sorry that I misread it, it was a while back) 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t106692.html#post622730

It was _JSI sign_ that purchased the *fuchsia* stones from you, right? 
(not threadart, again I am sorry)

(I LOVE your fuchsia stones by the way!)


----------



## allhamps

Yes, it was JSI that purchased a supply initially. I believe he is doing direct import now.


----------



## SickPuppy

I just purchased a Roland Versacam sp300v so I might be selling my GX24. Going to pick it up on Friday. I would like to keep both but I just do not have room.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Wow, Sick, nice new toy!!!!


----------



## allhamps

Hmm, Sick, I may need to PM you on that. My GCC Puma III just went bonkers and no response to the problem as of yet. Had to pull out the old EnduraCut from Sign Warehouse, and it is driving me crazy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SickPuppy said:


> I just purchased a Roland Versacam sp300v so I might be selling my GX24. Going to pick it up on Friday. I would like to keep both but I just do not have room.


Sweet Sick! You will love it. We have the VP300I and it is great! Many things you can do with that machine! Wish I would have gone with the 540 but oh well. Many more options with the 540 but both great machines.


----------



## SickPuppy

allhamps said:


> Hmm, Sick, I may need to PM you on that. My GCC Puma III just went bonkers and no response to the problem as of yet. Had to pull out the old EnduraCut from Sign Warehouse, and it is driving me crazy


 
When I sell it I will let you know first.


----------



## stitchanddazzle

I am having a problem with creating the plotter file to cut around my rhinestone design...I imported the jpg of my rhinestone design into corel and when I vectorize it it vectorizes each stone since they arent touching instead of the outline of the decal.....Can anyone help????


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Is Shineart even in the US, I can find them in Korea?


----------



## crcrhinestones

David,
Here's the website for Shine Art Welcome to Shine Art USA -


----------



## Boomerbabe

They have an office/warehouse in Los Angeles. 
CUSTOMER SERVICE
TEL. 213-765-0910/ FAX 213-765-0970


----------



## crcrhinestones

TheDecalWorld said:


> David, We currently use all ss10 stones to make it easier. We are using the Hartco 425 for our templates right now as well. Foam board as our backerboard with tape over top for protection. Hope this helps you.


Matt, We would love to only use the ss10 stones b/c the ss6s are a pain and require too much inventory to carry both in colors but have a hard time getting the ss10s to work with smaller designs...what's your secret your artwork always looks awesome


----------



## allhamps

I agree Kirsten, I have found myself using more ss06 stones to design my standard size decals than ss10. I generally try to offer the decals in a "small" size, about 5x5, and a "large" size, about 7x7. Typically, the "large" decals are done with the ss10.

Matt, what size are you doing your decals to use only ss10 stones?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I dont see pricing on the website or any way to order. I guess a phone call is in order.


----------



## ashamutt

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont see pricing on the website or any way to order. I guess a phone call is in order.


 
Call and speak to Jamie.
She will email you a pricelist PDF.


----------



## sjidohair

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I dont see pricing on the website or any way to order. I guess a phone call is in order.


email them they will send it right to you Moto,,

3mm I believe are the most commonly used stones,, 
for high detail you will need to design in 2mm.

Hartco 425S is a great product for templates,,,,, from sign warehouse,

If you need any more help let me know
sandy jo
MMM


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I purchased the Funtime software but where is the download link?


----------



## sjidohair

I meant to answer this question and forgot

for a mixed material decal,,

I apply my vinyl first, this is very easy
then apply the rhinestone decal,, 
it seems like a hasstle but is isnt,, 
just leave plenty of room for them to apply the decal so they can really position it where they want,,, 

You are doing fine,, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

crcrhinestones said:


> Matt, We would love to only use the ss10 stones b/c the ss6s are a pain and require too much inventory to carry both in colors but have a hard time getting the ss10s to work with smaller designs...what's your secret your artwork always looks awesome


Hi Kirsten, nothing special. Just try to use a basic design and get a good software. We do a lot of adjusting as well. Just finished up a tiger paw with zebra print that turned out pretty cool. We are in the process of creating a design for every mascot and team name. A lot of work but will open up our inventory and choices a lot. We have about 50 new designs created so far. Just hope to list them on the site soon.


----------



## allhamps

Wow, Matt, that's kind of scary. I just finished the exact same design, a zebra pattern tiger paw. I'm also in the process of finishing up a whole rack of mascots. So far though, I think the only new one I've been able to post on my site is my cougar.


----------



## crcrhinestones

Matt, i have the DAS software which i believe is what you are using as well we just can't seem to get away from the ss6s on a lot of our designs see pics...both were done with ss6s the football mom design is 8.8 x 7.6 and the womack & co is 9 x 5.5 both were used on a junior fit tee. 
i use the paw print (2.8 x 2.8) a lot for koozies and shirts and have a show tomorrow and hope to get orders for paw decals but it is a pain to make would love for it to be ss10s


----------



## TheDecalWorld

crcrhinestones said:


> Matt, i have the DAS software which i believe is what you are using as well we just can't seem to get away from the ss6s on a lot of our designs see pics...both were done with ss6s the football mom design is 8.8 x 7.6 and the womack & co is 9 x 5.5 both were used on a junior fit tee.
> i use the paw print (2.8 x 2.8) a lot for koozies and shirts and have a show tomorrow and hope to get orders for paw decals but it is a pain to make would love for it to be ss10s


Cross my fingers, but I have yet to create a design with any ss6 stones in it. I will start soon with the hats and visors, but avoid as much as possible. You just have to know your design before you create it.


----------



## Serenity10

Kristen,

Why do you have to use SS6s? IS it the size of what you are applying it too or the design itself? I use DAS as well and am able to do a paw in 10's. I don't like using 6's often. I only ask because I remember reading in another thread as well and it sounds like you had to use them but want to use 10's.


APril


----------



## ashamutt

To all of you rhinestoners out there... 

Can you give some examples of TRAYS that you are currently using when sweeping stones into your templates.
I figured I would post a thread link in here too, since this is the _materials_ & instructions thread and since it has so many views.

Here is the new thread I started about trays. 
Very curious to see what all of you are using - if anything.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t129622.html


----------



## crcrhinestones

April it is probably my lack of artistic skills but i end up using the ss6s on my smaller designs or when it's a DAS stone stencil design that i need smaller and if i use the object replacer to ss10 the stones end up touching


----------



## ashamutt

I wanted to post some info over in this thread about re-backing, for lack of a better term, RS-Decals.

Scott(cybersultan) does not use the XPEL backing when sending out his rhinestone decals, instead he replaces the backing with silicone treated parchment paper.
He also uses a transfer tape called TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack. 

I am hoping that he will post a picture of the finished RS-Decal here for you all to see.
It looks really sharp & professional.


----------



## sunnydayz

MotoskinGraphix said:


> I purchased the Funtime software but where is the download link?


David, when I bought my funtime software I received a disk in the mail with a dongle. Which version did you buy? Did you buy the full version, or the one that you can only design in?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

I just purchased the design app. I didnt need another cutting app. They eventually e-mailed me a download and reg. number. Took a couple e-mails to them but its all good, up and running fine. I had the brush circle objects to path all figured out in corel but this is much faster. At $49.00 its a no brainer.


----------



## allhamps

Kirsten, I'm not sure how big your paw prints are, but you should be able to do one with ss10 stones. Here's one I use a lot that's about 4x4. To keep the ss10 from touching when using DAS, I usually set my stone spacing at 6. You may still need to do some manual adjusting, but it can be done.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL Slick. We are on the same page. Just did this on the other night. Also all ss10 stones.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

BobbyLee where did you purchase yours from and how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## allhamps

I like that Matt


----------



## SickPuppy

Has anyone had any luck pressing a rhinestone design onto both the cap bill and the buckram this is the best I can do I keep getting design distortion at the seem.


----------



## sjidohair

Sick,
know where your design will sit on a seam, and dont have it dense with stones in that area,,

leave room for the deisgn to bend, and you will be fine. looks great,, 

MMM


----------



## sunnydayz

Ruby MHarvey said:


> BobbyLee where did you purchase yours from and how much was it if you don't mind me asking?


Hi Ruby, I bought mine here WinPC and Font Software, I had a coupon code that made it cheaper, but you can also get it at a good price here as well Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com, in fact looking right now it seems he has a special going on of $109 for the full version of funtime, which is an awesome price 

Hope this helps


----------



## calynd

sunnydayz said:


> Hi Ruby, I bought mine here WinPC and Font Software, I had a coupon code that made it cheaper, but you can also get it at a good price here as well Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com, in fact looking right now it seems he has a special going on of $109 for the full version of funtime, which is an awesome price
> 
> Hope this helps


Hello everyone - do you know if the full version is downloadable and if it can be used in the UK - not sure if software is the same over hear.

I already have r-wear would it be worth getting this too?

Thanks again


----------



## irish

Hey Sickpuppy,

How do you press your hats onto the bill? Do you use a regular flat press or a cap press?? Thanks!


----------



## crcrhinestones

allhamps said:


> Kirsten, I'm not sure how big your paw prints are, but you should be able to do one with ss10 stones. Here's one I use a lot that's about 4x4. To keep the ss10 from touching when using DAS, I usually set my stone spacing at 6. You may still need to do some manual adjusting, but it can be done.


slick i love your paw...thanks for posting the pic...the paw I have is smaller i think it's 2.5 x 2.5 but i am making a larger one this weekend and will try the ss10s with 6 as the spacing  thanks!


----------



## Eview1

I bought mine at Rhinestone Designz.com, The service is friendly (Scott) and helpful and the best price I found. 

Evie



sunnydayz said:


> Hi Ruby, I bought mine here WinPC and Font Software, I had a coupon code that made it cheaper, but you can also get it at a good price here as well Software | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com, in fact looking right now it seems he has a special going on of $109 for the full version of funtime, which is an awesome price
> 
> Hope this helps


----------



## CyberSultan

calynd said:


> Hello everyone - do you know if the full version is downloadable and if it can be used in the UK


The full version ships with a usb security key that is required to be plugged into your computer when using the software. We have had customers who purchased this software who live in the UK.


----------



## SickPuppy

irish said:


> Hey Sickpuppy,
> 
> How do you press your hats onto the bill? Do you use a regular flat press or a cap press?? Thanks!


I use the cap press and just hold the cap in place until I get the press closed.


----------



## kentpyper

calynd said:


> Hello everyone - do you know if the full version is downloadable and if it can be used in the UK - not sure if software is the same over hear.
> 
> I already have r-wear would it be worth getting this too?
> 
> Thanks again



If you already have Rwear then why buy both? Rwear is a very good program with little documentation which is very frustrating!!!


----------



## calynd

kentpyper said:


> If you already have Rwear then why buy both? Rwear is a very good program with little documentation which is very frustrating!!!


Must admit I was thinking this but wanted to see if this program did anything better than r-wear or had additional features or fills - I know there are a few on here that uses more than one program. 

As I am quite new to rhinestones I was also interested in the patterns and shapes but don't know if buying the program just for the patterns is worth it - r-wear didn't come with very many

Sorry for waffling on but thanks again for your comment


----------



## kentpyper

both R-wear and funtime have a lot they could improve on. I think each program is about the same. I have used both and R-wear has more rhinestone related options, but the learning curve is large and I think Roland could design a much better program if they wanted to. There are a couple different versions of R-wear but I think it was just be able to work on different windows platforms.

My suggestion, if you R-wear, keep it, learn it, use it and not buy Funtime because I dont think you gain anything except Funtime has a prettier interface.


----------



## calynd

kentpyper said:


> both R-wear and funtime have a lot they could improve on. I think each program is about the same. I have used both and R-wear has more rhinestone related options, but the learning curve is large and I think Roland could design a much better program if they wanted to. There are a couple different versions of R-wear but I think it was just be able to work on different windows platforms.
> 
> My suggestion, if you R-wear, keep it, learn it, use it and not buy Funtime because I dont think you gain anything except Funtime has a prettier interface.


 
Thank you again for taking the time to answer my post and I feel you are exactly right - I will take the time to fully learn r-wear and build up my own patterns - I am sure it won't take too long to build up my own library of patterns and shapes

Thanks again - it is appreciated


----------



## CyberSultan

ashamutt said:


> I wanted to post some info over in this thread about re-backing, for lack of a better term, RS-Decals.
> 
> Scott(cybersultan) does not use the XPEL backing when sending out his rhinestone decals, instead he replaces the backing with silicone treated parchment paper.
> He also uses a transfer tape called TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack.
> 
> I am hoping that he will post a picture of the finished RS-Decal here for you all to see.
> It looks really sharp & professional.


Here are a few pictures of one of the decals we did for a local High School in our area using one of their main school colors and clear rhinestones around the outside.

You can see that we apply TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack tape to the front of the decal, remove the XPEL backing, apply silicone parchment paper to the back, and then trim everything up. You can then package it how you like. We use a self-sealing packaging to protect the decal until the customer is ready to apply it.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Looks very professional. Is the overall size really 17 x 8 inches (Decal 15x6)?


----------



## CyberSultan

Thanks! Those are half inch marks on the mat, so the overall packaging size for this decal is 8.5x4 (7.5x3 decal).


----------



## Boomerbabe

Thank you. Where do you find a cutting mat with 1/2" markings? I've never seen anything except with 1"
TIA


----------



## CyberSultan

This one is a Dahle Vantage Cutting Mat 24"x36" (self-healing). I love it!! Doing a quick search, here is one place selling them for $19.99:

https://www.schooloutfitters.com/catalog/product_family_info/cPath/CAT605_CAT612/pfam_id/PFAM6765


----------



## Boomerbabe

Thank you. I bookmarked the page. I like that it also has a 60 degree line on it as well as the 45.


----------



## CyberSultan

You bet!  I don't think you would be disappointed with these self-healing mats at all. Excellent quality.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I just ordered mine, yea! I am still crawling before I walk, but I am moving forward. thanks for the info.


----------



## sjidohair

Ruby it is how we all started,,,,, 
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Thanks, I appreciate all the encouraging words, and the help.


----------



## rhinestonelady

Hello everyone, 

I have made many rhinestone shirts and caps...I was so excited to try decals! I got everything together and when I tried to press my rhinestones onto the Xpel, some of the stones wanted to lift off with the rhinestone transfer tape when I went to remove it. 

I used Pellosa stones, 325 degrees, 12 seconds. 

When I reheated the stones, I was able to get more to stay on, but still had a few strays.

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kentpyper

I heat press for 15 seconds..... so maybe try longer and then try hotter.

Kent


----------



## SickPuppy

I use 320 degrees for 20 seconds. with a pressure of 6-7 on the Phoenix fire press


----------



## tla1217

CyberSultan said:


> Here are a few pictures of one of the decals we did for a local High School in our area using one of their main school colors and clear rhinestones around the outside.
> 
> You can see that we apply TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack tape to the front of the decal, remove the XPEL backing, apply silicone parchment paper to the back, and then trim everything up. You can then package it how you like. We use a self-sealing packaging to protect the decal until the customer is ready to apply it.


 
Hey Scott, Where is the best (cheapest) place to get the Ultra Clear 1320? I have found the 1310 but not the 1320 high tack.


----------



## CyberSultan

Hey Terry. This is where I purchased from:

Earl*Mich*Company**::...

You can select from various sizes in the drop-down list. This is the cheapest place I found when I ordered. It shipped quickly and I had no issues with my order. I had started out with a sample roll I had arranged some time ago from the manufacturer. When I found this was the only one from the various other clear tapes I had that worked for decals, I ordered a much larger roll.  If there are other high tacks I can find that work even better, I will be sure to let everyone know. In the meantime, I'm very happy with the 1320.


----------



## CyberSultan

rhinestonelady said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have made many rhinestone shirts and caps...I was so excited to try decals! I got everything together and when I tried to press my rhinestones onto the Xpel, some of the stones wanted to lift off with the rhinestone transfer tape when I went to remove it.
> 
> I used Pellosa stones, 325 degrees, 12 seconds.
> 
> When I reheated the stones, I was able to get more to stay on, but still had a few strays.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


Try placing a piece of flat cardboard underneath the XPEL material when pressing. That should help create the support underneath so that the rhinestones are pressing evenly into the XPEL material. The key is for the XPEL material to create a small lip around each rhinestone which helps secure them all in place. Let me know if this suggestion helps!


----------



## allhamps

rhinestonelady said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have made many rhinestone shirts and caps...I was so excited to try decals! I got everything together and when I tried to press my rhinestones onto the Xpel, some of the stones wanted to lift off with the rhinestone transfer tape when I went to remove it.
> 
> I used Pellosa stones, 325 degrees, 12 seconds.
> 
> When I reheated the stones, I was able to get more to stay on, but still had a few strays.
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


If you are using multi-size stones, this will be a common occurence. Placing a piece of cardboard or a teflon pillow under your decal will help, but if possible when using different size stones, try to group them in bunches and not have the smaller stones surrounded by the larger stones. This creates a "pocket" and makes it nearly impossible to get enough pressure on the smaller stones to make them stick.


----------



## kentpyper

CyberSultan said:


> Try placing a piece of flat cardboard underneath the XPEL material when pressing. That should help create the support underneath so that the rhinestones are pressing evenly into the XPEL material. The key is for the XPEL material to create a small lip around each rhinestone which helps secure them all in place. Let me know if this suggestion helps!


What would happen if instead of the cardboard, you removed the heat press pad all together and placed maybe a sheet of non stick paper on top of the metal bottom. This would give it a firmer support.

What say ye?????


----------



## irish

Kent, you will most likely crack the stones. You need a little give on the bottom.


----------



## CyberSultan

The cardboard provides the even support beneath the decal while the pad allows you to press with some "give" so that the rhinestones are not crushed by the press.

Edit: Irish beat me to the post.


----------



## rhinestonelady

Thanks so much. I am going to try out your suggestions. I am anxious to get these to work!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Is the xpel paint protection film the only usable vinyl for decals? My supplies are coming in today and was cusious if any other vinyls will work?


----------



## MrRudeDog

Hello All,

I read this post from start to finish a couple days ago and have learned a lot. Thanks to all!

I want to try out the XPEL PPF but the thier website indicates almost $7 per foot for 12" value. I called them and asked for wholesale pricing or bulk roll pricing and was told that those were NOT options. I have a reseller license and taxpayer ID but we never even got that far. 

Did I just get a hold of the wrong person or what?!? I thought that I read some folks here were getting it for about $3/foot in bulk. 

I don't recall specific prices, but I thought I read that 3M has something close in quality and price. 

I am eagar to try the car bling decals out. Any sourcing help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## tla1217

I posted this over on the other rhinestone decal topic but thought I'd post it here too. 
You can press any size stones, rhinestuds and rhinestud shapes by simply turning your decal face down (rhinestone side down) on the press before pressing. I just pressed a motor cycle with 4mm studs, stud bars and 3mm rhinestones and it turned out beautifully. 

I lowered the temp to 325 and pressed for 12-14 seconds. 
Every element had a ring around it and can't be picked off even when trying really hard. 
So, now you can make your decals with any size/type stone/stud combination that you want to. 

I used parchment paper on the bottom and top of the decal to protect my press.


----------



## tla1217

MrRudeDog said:


> I want to try out the XPEL PPF but the thier website indicates almost $7 per foot for 12" value. I don't recall specific prices, but I thought I read that 3M has something close in quality and price.
> 
> I am eagar to try the car bling decals out. Any sourcing help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


Hi Ray,

The cheapest place that I have found the xpel is www.rhinestonedesignz.com. $5.50 per foot.


----------



## MrRudeDog

Thanks Terry!

It still seems awfully high priced to me but I truly appreciate the Info!

-Ray




tla1217 said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> The cheapest place that I have found the xpel is www.rhinestonedesignz.com. $5.50 per foot.


----------



## SickPuppy

MrRudeDog said:


> I want to try out the XPEL PPF but the thier website indicates almost $7 per foot for 12" value. I called them and asked for wholesale pricing or bulk roll pricing and was told that those were NOT options. I have a reseller license and taxpayer ID but we never even got that far.
> 
> Did I just get a hold of the wrong person or what?!? I thought that I read some folks here were getting it for about $3/foot in bulk.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray


I made a bulk order and got the $3.00 price. talk to Jeff.

*Jeff Phillips*
_Inside Sales Representative_
_XPEL Technologies Corp._
_www.xpel.com_
_W 210-678-3700_
[email protected]


----------



## MrRudeDog

Thanks Sick!

I just called but got his voicemail. I'm feeling like there might be success though. Now I better order some more rhinestones...



SickPuppy said:


> I made a bulk order and got the $3.00 price. talk to Jeff.
> 
> *Jeff Phillips*
> _Inside Sales Representative_
> _XPEL Technologies Corp._
> _www.xpel.com_
> _W 210-678-3700_
> [email protected]


----------



## jnpgram

I made a bulk order and got the $3.00 price. talk to Jeff.

That's great news. Just out of curiosity, what is considered a bulk order? Thanks.


----------



## MrRudeDog

Well, it looks like I jumped into the game a bit late. I just got off the phone with Jeff from XPEL. An agreement was made a "couple weeks ago" that prohibits XPEL from selling bulk rolls or wholesale to new accounts that are not specifically automotive accessory oriented companies. 

Jeff said that those who were buying prior to this agreement were grandfathered in. 

So, I guess I'm back to square 1. I either need to pay retail or find another product. Knowing that it costs $3/ft makes it hard to pay $5.50/ft and up for me.

If anyone can provide a lead on compatible 3M products I would be very appreciative. 

Thanks


----------



## irish

> An agreement was made a "couple weeks ago" that prohibits XPEL from selling bulk rolls or wholesale to new accounts that are not specifically automotive accessory oriented companies.


Gee I wonder WHO this agreement was made with??? Anybody want to take any bets??


----------



## sunnydayz

Well as long as you are making these decals strictly for automotive application, would you not fall in that catagory? I would think so. They are an accessory. 

Irish I can only imagine who was behind that deal.


----------



## sunnydayz

I would also imagine with enough searching, there is some other supplier out there with a product that is comparable. Looks like its time to start searching for a similar product


----------



## DTFuqua

I just got an e-mail from JSI sign supply and they have ramped up their offerings for rhinestone supplies. Does anyone buy their rhinestones and are they quality, Korean, or Chinese?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Wondering if anyone has tried other vinyls?


----------



## DTFuqua

OK, I called JSI and the "rhinestone patterns" that they sell now are the transfers themselves and not a template or cut file. Then there are the rhinestones themselves. The girl I talked to said they are Chinese and not the better quality Korean. So nothing to get excited about. I was interested because my/our favorite supplier on the forum hasen't gotten anything other than the 3mm stones yet unless I missed the update.


----------



## DTFuqua

I am wrong again. My favorite supplier has added 2mm rhinestones now. I don't know how I missed it since I asked him to add them. As soon as 'i get over some expenses from traveling, I am going to work up an order for some more.


----------



## MrRudeDog

sunnydayz said:


> Well as long as you are making these decals strictly for automotive application, would you not fall in that catagory? I would think so. They are an accessory.


I explained (to Jeff, at EXPEL) that the end product would not be competing with XPEL's core business at all, but I think the sales reps have been given pretty strict marching orders. I think that its awfully _*stupid *_that any company would limit its sales. When I spoke to Jeff he said that he would love to sell to me, but that he was a pawn in the decision game. 

I'm guessing here, but maybe an approved "dealer" complained that the PPF was being sold through unconventional channels. I would understand the company's position if we (the decal stoners) were buying the ppf and reselling it to DIYs to wrap cars in, but that is clearly not the case.

The frustrating thing for me is that I've been researching this thing for weeks on this forum, investigating sales potential, planning packaging and delivery, etc. only to find I'm too late to the party.  Well, too late to get the most expensive component at a decent price anyway....

Ray


----------



## vgary

Hmmm...wonder if Jeff would be able to point you to a "decision maker" at XPEL that you might be able to argue the case? Maybe go a bit higher up the chain.


----------



## nolantmc

Hello 
Guys I have been reading the post with the rhinestone info . If you dont mind i have a few questions. i am currently a screenprinter and work alot with corel 13. I received a email about a class that cost $300.00 to learn how to do rhinestone. than you pay 200.00 for the starter package. My questions are.
1. should i invest in the corel 5 and use that program to do rhinestone or purchase the software you have mentioned here.
2. i have a heat press and a vinyl cutter i beleave it is called a miamaka 24 inch. We are pretty busy with screenpriting i just wanted your opionion should i learn how to do this or find someone to make them for me. It just does not make sense to turn the work away. 
I would like to find some one to make them for me or start my self.
Can anyone give me advise. I just dont know if i have all the equipment to start and if i should invest upgrading with corel or buy the other soft ware.
THANKS FOR THIS POST


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hi Tonya, you have come to the right place to get started. Everyone on this forum is so helpful and will answer any questions you have about getting started. It is not to difficult to get started but does require some time to learn the software to make the designs. There are many great softwares out there that many people here use. Each software has different advantages and disadvantages. Once you learn the process and the basics it does get very easy and fun though. I am not familiar with your plotter so I am not sure how it will work for cutting the material. We use a jaguar IV that we love and cuts perfect templates every time. We bought this plotter strictly to cut templates only and use our gx24's to cut vinyl and heat press materials. I am also not familiar with the class you were talking about? This forum is the best class you will find and it is free. You will find everything you need here and everyone is willing to help out. Let us know if you have any questions we can help with. 

Matt


----------



## Eview1

As matt said you will learn much just by reading the information here, if you have a busy shop you might consider hiring out one of the many designers here. Check them out, and as you learn you may find it is easier to let them make templates for you to start. Corel is not the only software used to do rhinestones, there are others we are using.
Good luck, you will find this becomes addicting

Evie
This is a good place to start http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html


nolantmc said:


> Hello
> Guys I have been reading the post with the rhinestone info . If you dont mind i have a few questions. i am currently a screenprinter and work alot with corel 13. I received a email about a class that cost $300.00 to learn how to do rhinestone. than you pay 200.00 for the starter package. My questions are.
> 1. should i invest in the corel 5 and use that program to do rhinestone or purchase the software you have mentioned here.
> 2. i have a heat press and a vinyl cutter i beleave it is called a miamaka 24 inch. We are pretty busy with screenpriting i just wanted your opionion should i learn how to do this or find someone to make them for me. It just does not make sense to turn the work away.
> I would like to find some one to make them for me or start my self.
> Can anyone give me advise. I just dont know if i have all the equipment to start and if i should invest upgrading with corel or buy the other soft ware.
> THANKS FOR THIS POST


----------



## nolantmc

Great thank you


----------



## Kim_t2_au

Hi all

I have been reading over this thread over the last couple of nights but I was wondering did any comparison ever take place of the different brands of PPF? It is possible that I simply missed the the post, sorry if that is the case.

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au

Hi all

I see that the question of using sign vinyl with the bling for the decals and that ws a definate no go. Has anyone tried using the HTV (viny for t-shirts) with the bling/ppf?

Kim


----------



## Eview1

Hi Kim,

I thought there was someone who was going to test, I have seen no results as of yet...



Kim_t2_au said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have been reading over this thread over the last couple of nights but I was wondering did any comparison ever take place of the different brands of PPF? It is possible that I simply missed the the post, sorry if that is the case.
> 
> Kim


----------



## kentpyper

Does anyone know of a forum on here or somewhere else where people share their templates. I mean, I am creating lots of templates and would be happy to post (share )them to a group of like minded individuals who also contribute to the whole.


----------



## fedoraoriginali

You could make a folder in deviantart.com. People share all sorts of thinngs there!


----------



## SandyMcC

Kent, I love that idea! I'm pretty sure that Rodney avoids file sharing here due to possible copyright infringements and the headaches that can go along with it. But I'm willing to take that risk. I'm happy to start some sort of sharing where membership requires at least a few contributions to have access to those from others? Maybe we can work up some sort of rhinestone designing forum or group together.


----------



## tla1217

There is a site where we share rhinestone designs. You can find it at www.rhinestoneexchange.com. Could use a few more people there!


----------



## sjidohair

Yep, there are already two sites up and going for some time

www.rhinestoneexchange.com

and also

winpcsign2010.com

both are free to share.


----------



## tla1217

Oh yes! Love WinPCSign for sharing!!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer

Has anyone tried Bulk 3M paint protection film by the foot it is $3.75 a foot?


----------



## Kim_t2_au

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Wondering if anyone has tried other vinyls?


I have made a couple of decals using the hexis vinyl but my sample of xpel STILL hasn't arrived  so I can't compare them. I have got some Korean PPF and my bling order arrived today. I have an even on this weekend but hope to get around to trying the korean product early next week. Will keep you posted.

Kim


----------



## keetch

for any canadians i have found the 3m paint protective film at UAP NAPA, the pricing is 4" x84 " 22.00, 6" is 32.00, 12" is 65.00, I havent tried any yet, but hope to soon
sue


----------



## ShoTime Graphics

We are interested in selling the rhinestone car decals. I have been trying to read through this very long thread. (so glad people are helpful!)
I called the company at this link (that was suggested) http://www.xpel.com/products/bulk.asp

and asked about wholesale pricing and she told me that they do not offer it. The price is 6.94/ft.
That would eat up all of your profit..!
Can someone suggest where to get the vinyl backing for the rhinestone car decals or am I missing something here. Surely people aren't paying that much.
And if it has already been stated somewhere else I apologize up front, it takes a lot of time to read through all of this. 
THANKS for all of your help. I am loving the decals.
Cindy 
ShoTime Graphics


----------



## StarlightTshirts

I just ordered mine from Clear Decal Material | Rhinestone Essentials | Rhinestone Designz.com.


----------



## freebird1963

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sally, Watch both parts of my video here and you will see the whole process in action. No worries. Alot of people are still confused on the car decals. That is why I created the videos to help out. Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Part 1:
> YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt
> 
> Part 2:
> YouTube - (Part 2) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt


Are these videos still around somewhere ? Been removed by the user and don't see them on the website either. Like to have seen the process in action.


----------



## SandyMcC

Unfortunately, Matt had to remove the videos. : (

But, here's another one that shows the process:

Rhinestone Decal for a Car Window


----------



## freebird1963

Man with all the different threads and videos gone confused as heck.
(any particular reason the vids are gone ?)

Anyways I am confused as to what is different in doing decals for car windows and t-shirts.

Got sticky flock for the templates for both.
Going to get the xpel ppf for the decal material (unless there is better or as good but less expensive. I read someone was trying vinyl but didn't see the results.)

I guess I am not sure about the transfer tape to be used for each.
Sometimes I see it refered to as hot fix, or just transfer tape, silicon tape or acrylic tape etc. Is there silicon and acrylic for each application ?

So to pull the stones to make a tshirt which tape do you need ?
and to do a car decal which type of tape. ?

And one last one. I searched but did not find any videos on doing multi color designs. Anyone got links to any ? Or how do you get the stones of one color placed and then do another w/o knocking out the others ?

Thanks
Mark


----------



## MDsUnique

freebird1963 said:


> Man with all the different threads and videos gone confused as heck.
> (any particular reason the vids are gone ?)
> 
> Anyways I am confused as to what is different in doing decals for car windows and t-shirts.
> ....
> Thanks
> Mark


Mark: 
My brother is a former Marine so I salute your service with "Semper Fi" as well. While a lot of the initial videos are gone, I would recommend that for videos you should go to The Rhinestone World's website to get started. That belongs to Matt and he had posted a lot of those initial videos. Due to issues with his suppliers ,etc., he had to pull some but he has others still on his website and YouTube channel that will answer some of the questions you posted. For example here is a link to one of them where Matt shows how he does a 2 color design. http://www.youtube.com/user/TheRhinestoneWorld#p/u/14/qrzD04lU7ME
Hope this helps you.


----------



## rhinestonelady

Sandy Jo has been a big help to me and has a TON of videos about everything rhinestone! 

Rhinestone Templates

She is ALWAYS helpful and answers questions.


----------



## sparkleclothes

Does anyone know what material to ask for in the UK for making rhinestone car decals, new to all this and they look great, would car paint protection be the same material?


----------



## crcrhinestones

has anyone come across and Indian Head with peace sign as the ear line artwork? Looking for it to bling...thanks


----------



## sjidohair

rhinestonelady said:


> Sandy Jo has been a big help to me and has a TON of videos about everything rhinestone!
> 
> Rhinestone Templates
> 
> She is ALWAYS helpful and answers questions.



Thank you Barbara,I love to share what i have learned over the years with everyone.

In hopes it will help someone along the way.
Sandy jo


----------



## DTFuqua

Need to Know. Is the Rhinestone Designz decal material streatch like the Expel does? The Expel is way too stretchy. I know its made this way to form fit non-linear surfaces on cars but we put them on nearly flat surfaces and the stretch factor makes the Expel difficult to wwork with.


----------



## vickycarol

Hi, Can anyone tell me if there is a more reasonable material like xpel to do the rhinestone designs to put on car windows and glass, etc? I am interested in doing some but this material is soooo expensive. Also, where is the most reasonable place to purchase this? thanks,Vicky


----------



## katruax

vickycarol said:


> Hi, Can anyone tell me if there is a more reasonable material like xpel to do the rhinestone designs to put on car windows and glass, etc? I am interested in doing some but this material is soooo expensive. Also, where is the most reasonable place to purchase this? thanks,Vicky


The StickOns Material from www.RhinestoneDesignz.com is AWESOME!....

I LOVE THIS STUFF...

It's not "cheap" but I don't think it's expensive either...

12x10ft for $59.00... It's not terribly expensive... But for performance it's GREAT!... 

Kevin


----------



## vickycarol

Hi, Kevin, thanks for the info on the Stickons Material from Rhinestonedesignz.com. Also, I sure would love to have had the free design yesterday of Romney. My son, who is a Sgt. in the Army is a fan of his. It would have blew his mind to have that on his car window. I emailed you several days asking about when you was going to have your free design and also your design vault back up but I guess you didn't see my email or else it got lost in ciber space. Any chance of still getting the design for yesterday for free for my Soldier son? I got the one for today, August 14th, but would love the August 13th one. thanks,Vicky


----------



## katruax

vickycarol said:


> I sure would love to have had the free design yesterday of Romney. Any chance of still getting the design for yesterday for free for my Soldier son?



Sure no problem just PM me your email address.

Kevin


----------



## vickycarol

Hi, Kevin just sent you a pm. Hopefully I did it right and you will get it. thanks,Vicky


----------



## KryssD

I have the enduracut with Lxi 8 software....can you cut rhinestone templates with this machine and or software? 

Thanks


----------



## katruax

KryssD said:


> I have the enduracut with Lxi 8 software....can you cut rhinestone templates with this machine and or software?
> 
> Thanks


Sure can no problem on the cutting.... Now the design part not so much... But if you have an existing design and you want to cut it that would not be an issue...


Kevin


----------



## KryssD

katruax said:


> Sure can no problem on the cutting.... Now the design part not so much... But if you have an existing design and you want to cut it that would not be an issue...
> 
> 
> Kevin


Thank you so much for your reply! What is a good design software? I have been cutting vinyl for a little less that a year but I'm new to the rhinestone thing.


----------



## katruax

KryssD said:


> Thank you so much for your reply! What is a good design software? I have been cutting vinyl for a little less that a year but I'm new to the rhinestone thing.


On design software there are so many choices and so many price points....

I personally use CorelDRAW... You can download a demo of CorelDRAW here Home - CorelDRAW.com and then go to YouTube and type in CorelDRAW Rhinestone and you will see all kinds of info... More than you probably might want to see... It might scare you... LOL

I would check out various demonstration software and see what works for you... 

Synergy 17 - Home - Your source for all your garment decorating equipment and supplies. you can download a demo of OObling, 

LXI actually does have a rhinestone plug-in for your cutting software and I know a guy who is trying to sell his copy because he purchased it by mistake and they refused to allow him to return it even though it's never been opened... I can't personally recommend the LXi rhinestone plug-in but you could see if a demo is available and decide for yourself...

There are actually many threads here on design software and everyone has an opinion... 

In the end it will take some research on your end to see what suits you...

Kevin


----------



## KryssD

Thanks so much.... I will be checking some software out!


----------



## rena PEAK

What's kind rhinestones do you guys usually use? DMC Korean Acrylic Neon?


----------



## TouchoHoney

Hi, I know this thread is kind of old. Just wondering. What is the best most affordable car decal material out now? Are people still using 3m or xpel? Thanks


----------



## katruax

TouchoHoney said:


> Hi, I know this thread is kind of old. Just wondering. What is the best most affordable car decal material out now? Are people still using 3m or xpel? Thanks


This is the stuff I had been using...

Rhinestone StickOns

I now import direct... 


Kevin


----------



## kentpyper

rhinestone stickons matterial comes out to about $6.90 a square foot, I use xpel but have not bought any for a while, I do not know how much xpel costs per sq.ft these days


----------



## katruax

kentpyper said:


> rhinestone stickons matterial comes out to about $6.90 a square foot, I use xpel but have not bought any for a while, I do not know how much xpel costs per sq.ft these days


Actually if you buy 2 rolls it's $5.00 a square ft... 

That said in my experience the StickOns Material is fool proof and very easy to use... 

The XPEL takes a little more work... 


Kevin


----------



## TouchoHoney

Thank you, where can I buy that?


----------



## katruax

TouchoHoney said:


> Thank you, where can I buy that?


Rhinestone StickOns

Kevin


----------



## Leg cramps

I use Xpel. I don't want to say how much I Pay because everyone works their own deals with the supplier.I can tell you that I am paying *a lot* less then $5.00 a foot. Its like anything, the more you buy and the longer you have been buying the better deal you can arrange. If you go by just the Xpel web site prices then yes it is expensive. You need to call and talk to a salesman and see what kind of deal you can swing. If you can not get a deal directly from Xpel I would ask them for a distributer or a shop in your area and call them. For example...they might be paying $2.50 ft. and will resell it to you for $3.50 ft. 
Here is a decal I just finished using Xpel and Glitter. 
glitter dream catcher car decal - YouTube


----------



## SandyMcC

Here is a decal I just finished using Xpel and Glitter. 
glitter dream catcher car decal - YouTube[/QUOTE]

Cool design!!! That would go over well here in Arizona!


----------



## vgary

Curious why you needed to use Xpel or similar with glitter? I did one with glitter vinyl, layered 2 colors and did not use anything else?


----------



## Leg cramps

I used it because it is what I had in stock. I just wanted to update my post...It has been two weeks since that decal was applied. It has *faded* and now looks like its light orange not red. *The test has failed and would not recommend that material on decals.*


* Vgary*- not sure what you mean by layering glitter vinyl and not using anything else. Do you mean cut the silver then apply to vehicle then cut red and apply so it is a two step process?

Can I take the glitter vinyl and apply both colors and press to the xpel so it becomes a one step process?


----------



## vgary

I did a school decal in two colors of glitter vinyl. I cut the two parts out, weeded them both, peeled one and layered on top the other, then masked the layered decal. I removed the entire decal with the masking and applied it to the car window. I did not have to use anything else because the glitter flake vinyl has adhesive on the backside. Just like any standard two color layered window decal.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ahhhhh.ok. where do you get the masking tape from? what's it called? I gotta try this.


----------



## vgary

Sorry to get back to this soooo late, busy, busy season. You can get vinyl mask at any supplier. I use Sign Warehouse quite a bit for vinyl stuff.


----------



## n95girl

Hi There,

anyone in Australia know where I can get either xpel or something simular to do rhinestone stickers? We have Avery Supreme here will that be just as good?


----------



## ade69

Hello Guys,
Please, where can I buy rhinestone decal material online? I've searched for some time now and I've only come up with two options. 

Thanks


----------



## mfatty500

The Rhinestone World would have that for you, ade69


----------

